# Das Ende der Schweiz?



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Zitat Focus online von heute:



> Der libysche Revolutionsführer Muammar al-Gaddafi soll bei der UN-Vollversammlung formell beantragt haben, die Schweiz aufzulösen. Er habe dies bereits im Juli beim G8-Gipfel in Italien gefordert, berichtete das Schweizer Fernsehen.


Gaddafi will die Schweiz danach an die angrenzenden Länder aufteilen


Zunächst hört sich diese Forderung etwas radikal an und aus Sicht unsere eidgenössischen Freunde möglicherweise bedrohlich.

Aber wer weiß? Vielleicht hatte der Herr Gaddafi ja sogar eine gute Idee.
Das Land besteht ja ohnehin aus drei Teilen (sprachlich gesehen)
Was ist denn das auch für ein Durcheinander??

Mir, als ordnungsliebendem Menschen, mag dieser Gedanke gefallen.
Mehr Ordnung in Europa und ein neues deutsches Bundesland namens Schweiz.

Ich bin dafür.

Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Ich mag Schweitzer! Meinetwegen sollen sie kommen! XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich mag Schweitzer! Meinetwegen sollen sie kommen! XD




ja ich auch, die sind knuffig und lustig.

Und wir könnten dann endlich sagen sie gehören uns!!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

kriegt dann jeder nur einer oder darf man auch mehrere haben?

edit:

wie geil ist das denn?? http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Gaddafi-Schweiz...icle489036.html (man beachte das Bild)

Jetzt kriegt Öhrchen sowas schon per NTV geliefert und muß sich so nen Unsinn garnicht mehr selbst ausdenken! oO


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Nö ich will lieber Schweizer bleiben. So vonwegen 19% Mehrwertssteuer. Ueberhaupt wie die in Deutschland mit dem hartverdienten Geld um sich werfen will ich nicht unbedingt unterstützen.

mfG René


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

LOL ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen?

EDIT: sollen die nur versuchen uns auf zu teilen, wir sind bereit. Ob wohl das ganze themea absolut lächerlich ist. SEMPER FI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

naja wär nich schlimm aber auch nich "gut" von mir aus dürfen die kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. September 2009)

Nananan...


Die Schweiz wird kein neues Bundesland!

Deutschland wird ein neuer Kanton der Deutsch-Schweiz! =D (Hauptstadt bleibt Bern)^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Und in dt. Saunen darf dann nur noch Schwitzerdeutsch gesprochen werden.
/Schlechter Witz off


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Nananan...
> 
> 
> Die Schweiz wird kein neues Bundesland!
> ...



Soviele Deutsche wie in die Schweiz auswandern. Würde ich dieses Szenario auch eher für Realistisch halte.
Wobei unsere Politiker auch schon am Diskutieren sind ob unsere Mwst auf 8% Erhöhen sollen. Ich glaube denen sollten wir mal die Kappe waschen.

mfG René


----------



## Düstermond (3. September 2009)

Ich mag Schweizer und kann mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass ein Teil der Schweiz zu Deutschland gehören könnte.
Das wird aber sowieso nie eintreten, egal wer was fordert.


----------



## claet (3. September 2009)

Hab nen Zusatzvorschlag: Können wir Österreich nicht gleich mit ins Boot holen?

Find die Trennung sowieso schwachsinnig. 

Österreich gehört sowieso nur nicht mehr zu Deutschland, weil sie nachm zweiten Weltkrieg sagen wollten: "Wir hatten damit gaaaaar nix zu tun und wurden zu allem nur gezwungen"

Naja .. wers glaubt, wa *fg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Das is doch ein Scherz oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey ich musste echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2009)

Mal ein kleiner Geografieunterricht... 

Deutschland wird in der Schweiz oft "grosser Kanton im Norden" genannt. D.h. ihr gehört eigentlich zu uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben schon oft überlegt, ob wir Bayern von euch klauen. Die Sprache ist ja recht ähnlich und sogar Berge habt ihr.


Im Ernst: Lybien macht mir keine Angst. Die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht. Bundesland Neu-Helvetien und so... *g*
Das was mir wirklich Angst macht, ist eure kaputte Wirtschaft *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Soviele Deutsche wie in die Schweiz auswandern. Würde ich dieses Szenario auch eher für Realistisch halte.


Ihr Schweizer wollt doch nur unsere Marine oO

@ Topic:
Klar, warum nicht? Dazu noch Österreich und es passt. Achja, Frankreich nehmen wir auch noch gerne und die gesamten BeNeLux - Staaten.


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer wollt doch nur unsere Marine oO
> 
> @ Topic:
> Klar, warum nicht? Dazu noch Österreich und es passt. Achja, Frankreich nehmen wir auch noch gerne und die gesamten BeNeLux - Staaten.



Ösdefrabeneluxeiz? 

Was für eine spannende Flagge dieses Land wohl hätte... xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2009)

Was zum Geier will Lybien überhaupt? Ich mein, was haben die hier zu schaffen? Warum haben die überhaupt irgendwas zu sagen?


----------



## Lillyan (3. September 2009)

Ich finde die Schweiz mit ihren süßen kleinen Bewohnern mit ihrer lustigen Sprache müssen geschützt werden. Das ist wie mit den Tieren im Zoo, viele von denen wären in freier Wildbahn in Deutschland nicht überlebensfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was zum Geier will Lybien überhaupt? Ich mein, was haben die hier zu schaffen? Warum haben die überhaupt irgendwas zu sagen?



weil die es können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir der war mies =P


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Mal ein kleiner Geografieunterricht...
> 
> Deutschland wird in der Schweiz oft "grosser Kanton im Norden" genannt. D.h. ihr gehört eigentlich zu uns.
> 
> ...



1. Mal ein kleiner Geschichtsunterricht: 

Die Deutschschweiz als Teilgebiet der Schweiz schliesst sich sprachlich an den übrigen deutschen Sprachraum an, ist aber seit Jahrhunderten – offiziell seit dem Westfälischen Frieden – durch eine politische Grenze von den wechselnden Staaten des übrigen deutschen Sprachraums getrennt. Im Gegensatz zu dessen Bewohnern hat sich die staatliche Zugehörigkeit der Deutschschweizer seitdem nicht durch Fürstenhochzeiten oder Kriege geändert.

Da steht nicht: Teile von Deutschland gehörte mal der Schweiz sondern umgekehrt! *g*

2. Ich nehm ihn so ernst wie den Irakischen Präsidenten: Solange er keine Atomwaffen hat, kann er vonmiraus auch mit ner Unterhose auf dem Kopf den heiligen Krieg predigen.....

3. Und genau da käme uns ein "SchwitzerBänkli" sehr..SEHR gelegen! *händereib*


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Waaaaaaaas!?
Ich bin dagegen! Die Schweiz ist und bleibt ein eigenes land! Wollt ihr uns in den Ruin treiben? Wenn die Schweiz sich auflöst, geht Europa erst recht dem Bach ab, weil kein vernünftiges land mehr besteht.

Haltet Zusammen genossen! Wir bleiben standhaft!

Ich liebe es Schweizer zu sein. Und ich werde mein Heimatland nicht kampflos euch überliefern! Sowieso ist es eins der Wenigen Länder, die bewiesen hat, dass man auch ein land, trotz Sprachbarriere führen kann.

Anmerkung: Die Schweiz besteht aus 4 Sprachen. Deutsch, französisch, italienisch und rätoromanisch. Auch wenn Letzteres nur noch in einzelnen Dörfern gesprochen werden. Aber es gibt sogar eine band, die ihre Lieder nur in Rätoromanisch "rappen"!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweiz mit ihren süßen kleinen Bewohnern mit ihrer lustigen Sprache müssen geschützt werden. Das ist wie mit den Tieren im Zoo, viele von denen wären in freier Wildbahn in Deutschland nicht überlebensfähig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Benji9 schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaas!?




Ich ich ich gaaaanz allein hab Benji9 zuerst gesehen! Darf ich ihn jetzt behalten? XD


----------



## claet (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sowieso ist es eins der Wenigen Länder, die bewiesen hat, dass man auch ein land, trotz Sprachbarriere führen kann.



Weiterhin haben sie bewiesen, dass Geld über jeglicher Moral steht. 
Das ist Punkt 1 und spielt auf das großartige "Bankengeheimnis" an.

Punkt 2 klingt ähnlich, meint aber was anderes:
Grundsätzliche und indiskutable Neutralität grenzt für mich stark an Morallosigkeit bzw. Verantwortungslosigkeit.

Is was zum drüber nachdenken..


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweiz mit ihren süßen kleinen Bewohnern mit ihrer lustigen Sprache müssen geschützt werden. Das ist wie mit den Tieren im Zoo, viele von denen wären in freier Wildbahn in Deutschland nicht überlebensfähig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find, ich hab Köln und München recht gut überlebt.


----------



## Fauzi (3. September 2009)

Hopp Schwiiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (3. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wir haben schon oft überlegt, ob wir Bayern von euch klauen. Die Sprache ist ja recht ähnlich und sogar Berge habt ihr.



Wenn ihr die gesamte CSU mitnehmt, können wir drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deutschland wird in der Schweiz oft "grosser Kanton im Norden" genannt. D.h. ihr gehört eigentlich zu uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und nur weil wir die Schweizer auch als Möchtegern-Ländsche bezeichnet habt ihr keine Regierung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wir haben schon oft überlegt, ob wir Bayern von euch klauen. Die Sprache ist ja recht ähnlich und sogar Berge habt ihr.


Naja wenns mit Schweiz in Deutschland nix wird...Bayern könnt ihr haben



> Das was mir wirklich Angst macht, ist eure kaputte Wirtschaft *g*


Welche kaputte Wirtschaft? o.0 *auf Export-Weltrangliste schiel*



> Waaaaaaaas!?
> Ich bin dagegen! Die Schweiz ist und bleibt ein eigenes land! Wollt ihr uns in den Ruin treiben? Wenn die Schweiz sich auflöst, geht Europa erst recht dem Bach ab, weil kein vernünftiges land mehr besteht.


Ahhja...genau...ich sehs genauso...ein 7,7 Millionen Einwohner-Land ohne jegliche politische oder wirtschaftliche Macht, das seit Jahrhunderten darauf besteht sein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen ist der stabilisierende Faktor in Europa...
Da ist ja Luxemburg wichtiger als ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Haltet Zusammen genossen! Wir bleiben standhaft!


Wo ist da die Übersetzung in Rätoromanisch, Französisch und Italienisch?
Jetzt haben dich fast alle Schweizer nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich liebe es Schweizer zu sein. Und ich werde mein Heimatland nicht kampflos euch überliefern! Sowieso ist es eins der Wenigen Länder, die bewiesen hat, dass man auch ein land, trotz Sprachbarriere führen kann.


Ach ihr mit euren 4 Sprachen da...wir haben hier Platt, Bayrisch, Sächsisch, Pfälzisch, Badisch, Berlinerisch, Schwäbisch, Friesisch, Köllsch etc. pp.
Und wir kriegens auch hin.



> Anmerkung: Die Schweiz besteht aus 4 Sprachen. Deutsch, französisch, italienisch und rätoromanisch. Auch wenn Letzteres nur noch in einzelnen Dörfern gesprochen werden. Aber es gibt sogar eine band, die ihre Lieder nur in Rätoromanisch "rappen"!


Woah, spannend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

was ist rätoromanisch?ne perversion vom rumänisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Ach ihr Deutschen habt doch alle keine Ahnung...  Den Norden könnt ihr euch vllt holen, aber ihr werdet unsere Alpen NIEMALS kriegen!
Zudem habn wir den besseren Käse und Schokolade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (3. September 2009)

made my day : D


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Weiterhin haben sie bewiesen, dass Geld über jeglicher Moral steht.
> Das ist Punkt 1 und spielt auf das großartige "Bankengeheimnis" an.



Wieso über das Bankgeheimnis konnte man schon immer vernünftig verhandeln. Die Amis haben schon seit Jahren entsprechende Verträge mit der Schweiz. So unumstösslich sind die Geheimnisse also garnicht.
Aber wer natürlich meint uns schräg zu kommen weil er selber keinerlei kontrolle über seine Bürger hat (das spricht jetzt auf den grossartigen Steinbrück an) hat natürlich schlechte Karten. Es ist der Ton der die Musik macht.
Uns vorzuwerfen wir helfen den Deutschen in Deutschland Steuern zu hinterziehen. Seinen eigenen Banken aber zu gestatten dasselbe Verfahren für Schweizer anzubieten ist irgendwie Lächerlich.



> Punkt 2 klingt ähnlich, meint aber was anderes:
> Grundsätzliche und indiskutable Neutralität grenzt für mich stark an Morallosigkeit bzw. Verantwortungslosigkeit.



Was würdet ihr als Deutschland denken wenn wir es als unsere Aufgabe betrachten euch von eurer Verantwortung zu entbinden und sie zu übernehmen?
Da bleib ich doch lieber neutral. Jedes Land sollte sich selber für seine Taten verwantworten.

mfG René


----------



## Cørradø (3. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> EDIT: sollen die nur versuchen uns auf zu teilen, wir sind bereit. Ob wohl das ganze themea absolut lächerlich ist. SEMPER FI
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer wieder lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



claet schrieb:


> Hab nen Zusatzvorschlag: Können wir Österreich nicht gleich mit ins Boot holen?
> 
> Find die Trennung sowieso schwachsinnig.
> 
> Österreich gehört sowieso nur nicht mehr zu Deutschland, weil sie nachm zweiten Weltkrieg sagen wollten: "Wir hatten damit gaaaaar nix zu tun und wurden zu allem nur gezwungen"


Hier wäre ein Nachsitzen in Geschichte dringend nötig... oder mal vertrauensvoll recherchieren.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das was mir wirklich Angst macht, ist eure kaputte Wirtschaft *g*


Mir würde ein neues Bundesland "ohne Nennenswerte Wirtschaft" viel mehr Angst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweiz mit ihren süßen kleinen Bewohnern mit ihrer lustigen Sprache müssen geschützt werden. Das ist wie mit den Tieren im Zoo, viele von denen wären in freier Wildbahn in Deutschland nicht überlebensfähig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zugeil* /signed


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Meinetwegen soll die Schweitz zu Deutschland gehören, dann aber bitte die Chinesische Mauer klauen und oberhalb Bayerns neu aufbauen, dann hab ich meine Ruhe und das komische völkchen da unten ist unter sich.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach ihr Deutschen habt doch alle keine Ahnung...  Den Norden könnt ihr euch vllt holen, aber ihr werdet unsere Alpen NIEMALS kriegen!
> Zudem habn wir den besseren Käse und Schokolade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Alpen gibts doch in der Form eh nicht mehr! Wahrscheinlich habt ihr sie wie euren Käse durchlöchert um überall Bunker reinzubauen!

Ja ich wette ihr habt sogar unter jeder Hundehütte nen Bunker drunter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich "Schwitz" hör, muß ich immer an den Schweitzer bei den Simpsons denken! *gg*


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/specials/raeto...74000&ty=st

Irrgendwie müsst ihr euch jezz damit auseinandersetzen^^Ich habs gepostet, ihr werdet es lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

> Hier wäre ein Nachsitzen in Geschichte dringend nötig... oder mal vertrauensvoll recherchieren.



Naja... kann man so oder so sehen. Als sie damals angeschlossen wurden, hat sich auch so gut wie keiner gewehrt, und schon davor sahen sich die meisten Öschis kulturell als Deutsche... als der Krieg dann vorbei war, sah plötzlich alles gaaaanz anders aus.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Haltet Zusammen genossen! Wir bleiben standhaft!


Also wollt ihr doch lieber nach Russland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. September 2009)

Will auch nicht zu den Deutschen :[
Aber Gaddafi ist eh ein Witz...


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/specials/raeto...74000&ty=st
> 
> Irrgendwie müsst ihr euch jezz damit auseinandersetzen^^Ich habs gepostet, ihr werdet es lesen
> 
> ...



Wie geil! Ich zitiere wörtlich: "Bärner Nordfront! IG Bi GÄRN BÄRN FÄN!"

Ist das jetzt die Volks ähhh Nordfront Bärn oder die Bärner Nordfront! Ich sollte mal Brian fragen!^^


----------



## Cheerza (3. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Weiterhin haben sie bewiesen, dass Geld über jeglicher Moral steht.
> Das ist Punkt 1 und spielt auf das großartige "Bankengeheimnis" an.
> 
> Punkt 2 klingt ähnlich, meint aber was anderes:
> ...



Genau, man kann nicht die ganze Zeit alles ignorieren und einfach alle machen lassen...Die Zeiten ändern sich und vlt müssen sie auch mal Stellung beziehen...sind doch auch Europäer =/


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> sollen die nur versuchen uns auf zu teilen, wir sind bereit
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das die KOMPLETTE schweizer Armee?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2009)

Ich habe gerade Horrovisionen davon was passiert, wenn sich deutsche Beamtenlethargie mit der Schweizer... eh... "Gelassenheit" paart...


----------



## BimmBamm (3. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich find, ich hab Köln und München recht gut überlebt.



Jedoch nur mit deutscher Unterstützung - nicht mal deren Lichtbildangriff hast Du offensichtlich verhindern können. Fazit: Sehr bedingt überlebensfähig in freier Wildbahn!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist das die KOMPLETTE schweizer Armee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich nicht! Drei Soldaten waren krank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Holt die Atombomben aus den Bunkern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn?? http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Gaddafi-Schweiz...icle489036.html (man beachte das Bild)
> 
> Jetzt kriegt Öhrchen sowas schon per NTV geliefert und muß sich so nen Unsinn garnicht mehr selbst ausdenken! oO



Scrätschi, auf so einen Unsinn komm noch nicht mal ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und Benji9...holt sie raus, holt sie raus...aaaber laaaaangsaaaaam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist das die KOMPLETTE schweizer Armee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



äh die Schweiz IST die Armee. fast jeder Mann und viele Frauen haben das Sturmgewehr zuhause.
Wie wollt ihr euch wehren wenn die GANZE schweiz zur Waffe greift? So eine grosse Armee habt ihr nicht, geschweigedenn habt ihr soviele Waffen am Mann.

Und zur Neutralität. Als wir noch für jeden Partei ergriffen der uns dafür bezahlte, war euch das ja auch nicht recht. Wir haben damit eine gute Einnahmequelle aufgegeben. Unsere Söldner waren hochbegehrt.

mfG René


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Holt die Atombomben aus den Bunkern...



Nur weil wir euch zu uns einladen, ist das doch noch kein Grund zur Selbstzerstörung! Man man man! Ihr Schweitzer seid echt drauf!^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Is halt ziemlich dünne Luft auf den Alpen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr euch wehren wenn die GANZE schweiz zur Waffe greift? So eine grosse Armee habt ihr nicht, geschweigedenn habt ihr soviele Waffen am Mann.



Wir lassen euch durchbrechen bis Norddeutschland. Da machen euch dann die fehlenden Bodenerhebungen jeglicher Art völlig irre und ihr kapituliert.

Clever oder ?


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir lassen euch durchbrechen bis Norddeutschland. Da machen euch dann die fehlenden Bodenerhebungen jeglicher Art völlig irre und ihr kapituliert.
> 
> Clever oder ?



Wir könnten auch Schilder aufstellen mit "Hier gehts zur Befreiungsfront der Schwitz!" und sie geschickt nach Polen durchrennen lassen.....


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir lassen euch durchbrechen bis Norddeutschland. Da machen euch dann die fehlenden Bodenerhebungen jeglicher Art völlig irre und ihr kapituliert.
> 
> Clever oder ?



Da lebt doch eh keiner mehr wenn wir alle in den Rhein scheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Wer will aufzählen, wieviele Sprachen und Dialekte die Schweiz in sich vereint? *g* ma schaun, ob wer auf alle kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer will aufzählen, wieviele Sprachen und Dialekte die Schweiz in sich vereint? *g* ma schaun, ob wer auf alle kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was genau willst du uns letztendlich damit sagen? Das wir die Schweitz nicht einfach durch 4 sondern durch 9 teilen müssen? *g*


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Das du bei all den Wörtern verwirrt kapitulierst!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das du bei all den Wörtern verwirrt kapitulierst!



Vorschlag: Deutschland kriegt die Schokolade, die anderen Länder können den Käse haben ok?


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> äh die Schweiz IST die Armee. fast jeder Mann und viele Frauen haben das Sturmgewehr zuhause.
> Wie wollt ihr euch wehren wenn die GANZE schweiz zur Waffe greift? So eine grosse Armee habt ihr nicht, geschweigedenn habt ihr soviele Waffen am Mann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal im Ernst (oder Peter...)...die Schweiz hätte im Falle des Krieges so eine große Chance wie seinerzeit im dritten Reich...da wurde der stärkste Bunker der Schweiz innerhalb von ~5 Stunden von den deutschen gegrillt, aber sie sind dann wegen Russland und so dann doch nicht eingerückt...

Allein die Vorstellung ist eig schon der Wahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Schweiz erklärt der UN den Krieg, weil sie nicht eingegliedert werden will, und 7,7 Millionen Schweizer annektieren bewaffnet Bayern...dann werden sie aufgehalten und gründen Großschweiz...und keinen interessierts, weil die Bayern eh keiner will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Gadaffi ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als ein Terrorist der vor das Exekution Kommando gehört. Die Sache mit der Schweiz ist eh nur n Witz und ne Provokation... Aber schon lustig wien Terrorist, Al Qaida Sympathisant, Atomwaffenbefürworter und Hasser des Westens in der UNO sein kann, gleichzeitig einem Land mit dem "Tod" droht und alle vor ihm kriechen weil er Öl hat....

Ich würds auch toll finden wenn ihr hier mal mit dem "Schweiz gehört zu Deutschland weil" Scheisse aufhören könntet (ungekehrt natürlich auch). Die Schweiz ist ein eigenes Land, das klein, aber wirtschaftlich stark ist und wohl die Vorzeigedemokratie von Europa hat (Auch wenn sie mehr immer mehr leidet, SP sei dank *hust*). Wenn die Schweiz zu Deutschland gehören würde, würden wir (also die Schweiz) automatisch in der EU landen und bevor DAS geschieht wander ich lieber nach Lybien aus und jag Gadaffi persönlich ne Kugel durch seinen zurückgeblieben Kopf.

Nur so am Rande, das Handeln unserer Regierung sieht wie folgt aus:

Der Sohn des lybischen terroristischen Diktators Gadaffi misshandelt in der Schweiz Hotelangestellte. Die Schweiz Polizei verhaftet ihn und steckt ihn paar Tage ins Kittchen (Hannibal, also der Sohn, hat nichtmal einen Diplomatenpass, also war das völlig angebracht!). Gegen 500 000 Franken Kaution kommt er wieder frei. Seine hochschwangere Frau die mit ihm zusammen verhaftet wurde (die er auch schon mehrmals misshandelt hat) heult mit Hannibal zusammen bei Papa wie böse die Schweizer Gefängnisse sind (spätestens bei dieser Stelle lach ich mich krumm). Der alte Gadaffi schliesst lybische Grenzen für Schweizer, zieht das Geld aus der Schweiz ab und behält Schweizer als Geisel zurück (das Öl fliesst seltsamerweise noch in die Schweiz). Während sein Sohn tobt und der Schweiz mit einem nuklearen Holocaust droht, verlangt der alte Gadaffi die Auflösung der Schweiz (da frag ich mich schonmal: Was hat dieser Typ eigentlich das Gefühl wer er ist? Nur weil er Öl wie blöd hat, hat er das Recht über alles und jeden zu entscheiden? Wenn ich mir das schon nur vorstelle werd ich dermassen wütend, das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!). Nach einem Jahr sind die Schweizer Geiseln immer noch nicht frei, unsere Regierung ENTSCHULDIGT sich für die Verhaftung seines Sohnes (ja ne Misshandlung ist ja ok ne...) und stimmt in allen Vertragspunkten wiederspruchslos zu. Gadaffi selber haben wir nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Laut Gadaffi sollten die Geiseln bereits hier sein, leider ist dies nicht der Fall, das Gepäck wurde zwischenzeitlich zurückgeschickt.... Und so ein **************************************** WAGT ES! noch Forderungen an die Schweiz zu stellen? Und was macht unsere Regierung? Sie kuscht vorallem, ja nicht auffallen, ja nicht die Fresse aufreissen, schön auf seinem warmen Arsch sitzen bleiben, scheiss drauf was passiert. 
Wird wenigstens das Tamoil boykottiert? Mhhh heute durch Zofingen gelatscht am Bahnhof vorbei, kam mir n Zug entgegen, 20 Tankbahnwagons voll mit Tamoil Öl.

Wie tief kann diese Welt eigentlich noch sinken?


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst (oder Peter...)...die Schweiz hätte im Falle des Krieges so eine große Chance wie seinerzeit im dritten Reich...da wurde der stärkste Bunker der Schweiz innerhalb von ~5 Stunden von den deutschen gegrillt, aber sie sind dann wegen Russland und so dann doch nicht eingerückt...



Tja dafür nimmt uns unser Staat nicht so aus um in jedem Krieg mitmischen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir müssen auch keine Schweizer Dienstwagen am anderen Ende des Kontinents bezahlen. 

Was hat es übrigens gebracht den einen Bunker in 5 Stunden zu grillen? Wir haben zigtausende von den Bunkern. Da seit ihr in 10 Jahren noch am grillen.
Und wozu? Um unser Ricolarezept zu kriegen?

Wir fangen nicht immerwieder Kriege an die wir dann verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wir fangen nicht immerwieder Kriege an die wir dann verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir machen das ja nicht weil wir gewinnen wollen, wir suchen ja nur neue Impulse für unsere Wirtschaft! XD


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Deutschland sollte in Beziehung auf Krieg und Zerstörung lieber mal ganz schön aufs Maul sitzen... Nur so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

Also WIR haben uns in der Zeit nach dem WW2 nicht unbedingt als Kriegstreiber ausgezeichnet. 
Dafür sind seitdem eher die andern Großen und deren Anhängsel zuständig... nur so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Also WIR haben uns in der Zeit nach dem WW2 nicht unbedingt als Kriegstreiber ausgezeichnet.
> Dafür sind seitdem eher die andern Großen und deren Anhängsel zuständig... nur so am Rande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollte damit sagen, eine Nation die 2 Weltkriege "verschuldet" hat sollte nicht zu gross Witze darüber reissen wie einfach man in ein anderes Land einmarschieren könnte und die Bunker "grillen" könnte.... Ist ein wenig pervers....


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deutschland sollte in Beziehung auf Krieg und Zerstörung lieber mal ganz schön aufs Maul sitzen... Nur so am Rande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ja! Aber ich werde sicher nichts ernsthaftes in nen Spaßthread posten! Also komm! Als ob irgend ein Deutscher auch nur ernsthaft Rechte an der Schweiz anmelden würde! Wir werden uns doch nicht unsere eigene Steueroase zerstören! oO


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ja! Aber ich werde sicher nichts ernsthaftes in nen Spaßthread posten! Also komm! Als ob irgend ein Deutscher auch nur ernsthaft Rechte an der Schweiz anmelden würde! Wir werden uns doch nicht unsere eigene Steueroase zerstören! oO


Ich empfinde das nicht wirklich als Spassthread :/


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das nicht wirklich als Spassthread :/



Dann solltest du Humor erkennen wenn er dir über den Weg läuft!

Der Typ weiß auch das er nicht ernst genommen wird! Nur das er bei seinen Anti-westlichen-Äusserungen tatsächlich noch ein wenig Humor unterlegt. Was man von einem iranischen Präsidenten nicht sagen kann der tatsächlich böswillige Zeichen setzt!

Trotzdem wäre es wohl ein "Witz" das ganze ernst zu nehmen! 

Würdest du es auch für ernst nehmen wenn ich sage:"Mir reichts! Ich marschiere jetzt ganz alleine in der Schweitz ein und besetze es!"


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das nicht wirklich als Spassthread :/



Stimmt das ist flame die schweiz thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Gegenfrage, würdest du es lustig finden wenn ich sagen würde "Ich marschier jetzt nach Deutschland und bau ein 2. 3. Reich auf"?
Kaum... Jedes Land hat bestimmten Themen wo es nicht gerne drauf angesprochen wird....


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Würdest du es auch für ernst nehmen wenn ich sage:"Mir reichts! Ich marschiere jetzt ganz alleine in der Schweitz ein und besetze es!"


Dann tu das aber bevor die drei fehlenden Soldaten ihren Dienst wieder angetreten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, würdest du es lustig finden wenn ich sagen würde "Ich marschier jetzt nach Deutschland und bau ein 2. 3. Reich auf"?
> Kaum... Jedes Land hat bestimmten Themen wo es nicht gerne drauf angesprochen wird....



Och man kann sich auch für immer für die Fehler seiner Vorfahren selber kasteien.

mfG René


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, würdest du es lustig finden wenn ich sagen würde "Ich marschier jetzt nach Deutschland und bau ein 2. 3. Reich auf"?
> Kaum... Jedes Land hat bestimmten Themen wo es nicht gerne drauf angesprochen wird....



Ich würd dir den Vogel zeigen!^^ Würd dir erklären das es so nicht funktioniert und JA ich würde dich nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich würd dir den Vogel zeigen!^^ Würd dir erklären das es so nicht funktioniert und JA ich würde dich nicht ernst nehmen!


Na dann sind wir uns einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das hier n Spassthread ist:
Ich bin mal AFK James Bond engagieren um Steinbrück aus dem Weg zu räumen, der will das Steuerparadies vernichten!!!!!!!111111einself


----------



## LordofDemons (3. September 2009)

Geil die Schweiz nur eine weitere Provinz... äh ein weiteres Bundesland von Deutschland XD


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, würdest du es lustig finden wenn ich sagen würde "Ich marschier jetzt nach Deutschland und bau ein 2. 3. Reich auf"?
> Kaum... Jedes Land hat bestimmten Themen wo es nicht gerne drauf angesprochen wird....


Ja ich würde dies lustig finden. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

> Ich empfinde das nicht wirklich als Spassthread :/



Bist aber bestimmt der einzige

--



> Geil die Schweiz nur eine weitere Provinz...



Das würde mich viel mehr stören als Bundesland der BRD zu werden.... vom Schweizer zum Franzose *schauder*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. September 2009)

Sollte die Schweiz tätsächlich aufgeteilt werden, werde ich die Gunst der Stunde nutzen um einen alten Kindheitstraum zu verwirklichen, indem ich eine Insel im Bodensee aufschütten lasse und das heilige Königreich von Flosslond ausrufen lasse. Der Einlass zur Insel ist Schweizern und auch sonst jedem Nicht-Flosslonder strengstens untersagt, es sei denn er/sie bringt Geld mit, mit dem er/sie bei den stündlichen Affenmesserkämpfen wetten kann, die zur Anfangszeit aus Ermangelung einer Affenpopulation mit an Stöcken gebundenen Steinen simuliert werden.
Aber sobald ich genügend Affen auf der Insel angesiedelt habe und die besten unter ihnen durch die Kämpfe herausgefiltert habe, dann wird irgendwann jede Reguierung der Welt von mehreren meiner Affensklaven (Den Unterschied merkt garantiert keiner) unterwandert sein. Und jede Regierung wird von der anderen fordern sich meinem Königreich anzugliedern.

WUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA!!! <- stellt euch dazu ein diabolisches Gesicht sowie Blitz und Donner vor. Und evtl. noch GoGo-Tänzerinnen.


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh ein weiteres Bundesland von Deutschland XD



Ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich funktionieren würde. Wir müssten ja dann n haufen Schweizer umlernen um genügend Hilfspolizisten zu haben welche die Bevölkerung auf das richtige Verhalten trimmt. Und so ein Ordnungsamt müsste ja auch noch finanziert werden.

mfG René


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Sollte die Schweiz tätsächlich aufgeteilt werden, werde ich die Gunst der Stunde nutzen um einen alten Kindheitstraum zu verwirklichen, indem ich eine Insel im Bodensee aufschütten lasse und das heilige Königreich von Flosslond ausrufen lasse. Der Einlass zur Insel ist Schweizern und auch sonst jedem Nicht-Flosslonder strengstens untersagt, es sei denn er/sie bringt Geld mit, mit dem er/sie bei den stündlichen Affenmesserkämpfen wetten kann, die zur Anfangszeit aus Ermangelung einer Affenpopulation mit an Stöcken gebundenen Steinen simuliert werden.
> Aber sobald ich genügend Affen auf der Insel angesiedelt habe und die besten unter ihnen durch die Kämpfe herausgefiltert habe, dann wird irgendwann jede Reguierung der Welt von mehreren meiner Affensklaven (Den Unterschied merkt garantiert keiner) unterwandert sein. Und jede Regierung wird von der anderen fordern sich meinem Königreich anzugliedern.
> 
> WUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA!!! <- stellt euch dazu ein diabolisches Gesicht sowie Blitz und Donner vor. Und evtl. noch GoGo-Tänzerinnen.



kann ich zu die ziehn auf die insel? =O


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2009)

Mag ja sein das die Deutschen uns gerne hätten, wir wollen aber euch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gadaffi hat sowieso einen Sprung in der Schüssel.


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das die Deutschen uns gerne hätten, wir wollen aber euch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt daran, dass wir Übung darin haben ganze Länder manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger freiweillig, aufzunhemen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das die Deutschen uns gerne hätten, wir wollen aber euch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, wieso sollten wir euch wollen? o.0

Ihr habt ja nichtmal wirtschaftliche Macht und das ist der einzige Grund, dass wir die Bayern noch bei uns akzeptieren o.0


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das nicht wirklich als Spassthread :/



Irgendein durchgeknallter Diktator beginnte eine Privatfehde mit der armen, kleinen, knuddeligen, vollmilchüberzogenen, bergigen, äpfelvomkopfschiessenden, Riccola mampfenden Schweiz, weil die pöse pöse waren zu seiner Familie, die sich nicht benehmen konnte.

Alter glaub mit eins...das IST lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Aber sobald ich genügend Affen auf der Insel angesiedelt habe und die besten unter ihnen *durch die Kämpfe* herausgefiltert habe, dann wird irgendwann jede Reguierung der Welt von mehreren meiner Affensklaven (Den Unterschied merkt garantiert keiner) unterwandert sein.



das klingt so garstig brutal. Die armen Affen.
Könnte die keinen Debattierwettbewerb machen oder ein Kirschkernweitspucken ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das klingt so garstig brutal. Die armen Affen.
> Könnte die keinen Debattierwettbewerb machen oder ein Kirschkernweitspucken ?


Wohl eher Fäkalienweitwurf


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. September 2009)

Natürlich ist das ein Spassthread vor allem da Der Antrag schon vor Wochen abgelehnt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Spassthread vor allem da Der Antrag schon vor Wochen abgelehnt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Optimist

Nu warte mal bis der große G. (Dschhii ausgesprochen) den Ölhahn solange zudreht bis sich die Schweiz ergibt und lybisch wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schweiz ergibt



wie würde lieber alle sterben als sich dem schwulen libyen zu ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Spassthread vor allem da Der Antrag schon vor Wochen abgelehnt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss nicht was lächerlicher wirkt. Ein Lybischer Diktator der echt so eine Forderung stellt.

Oder eine Europäische Gemeinschaft die ernsthaft über die Forderung diskutiert und sie dann ablehnt, anstatt sie diskussionslos in den Rundordner zu kippen.

Ubrigens wir haben wirschaftliche Macht. Wir sind der Europäische Ricola und Waffensystemdealer :-)
Brecht nur noch einen Krieg vom Zaun. Das kurbelt unsere Exportwirtschaft an. Wir sind neutral die Ruag und Mowag verkauft an jeden der Bezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG René


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Welche kaputte Wirtschaft? o.0 *auf Export-Weltrangliste schiel*



Eure innere. Irgendwas muss da doch nich ganz in Ordnung sein wenn man HartzIV betrachtet.


----------



## Valinar (4. September 2009)

Jetzt wirds wohl wieder ein Schweiz vs. Deutschland thread   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btt:
&#8222;Hätte ich eine Atombombe, würde ich die Schweiz von der Landkarte entfernen.&#8220;
Sagte Gaddafis Sohn.
Und euer Bundespräsiden entschuldigt sich noch 3 Tage nach diesem Spruch bei Libyen.

Ist eigentlich garnicht lustig was da aus Libyen kommt.
Aber naja was soll man von Menschen erwarten die einen Massenmörder herzlich begrüßen.


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Eure innere. Irgendwas muss da doch nich ganz in Ordnung sein wenn man HartzIV betrachtet.


Hartz IV ist ein..schwieriges...System...es gibt da Sachen, die nicht gut sind...

Aber ansonsten...wir haben deutlich mehr Niedrigverdiener und Arbeitslose als die Schweiz Einwohner...da sind dann eben härtere Maßnahmen gefordert...das sind einfach Probleme mit denen sich Zwergstaaten wie die Schweiz nicht so wirklich konfrontiert sehen...



> Ubrigens wir haben wirschaftliche Macht. Wir sind der Europäische Ricola und Waffensystemdealer :-)



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%BCstungsindustrie

Jaha, der europäische Waffendealer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (4. September 2009)

Was ist mit Östereich die sprechen auch Deutsch, die habt ihr vergessen die armen.


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

hm, was würde aus den schweizer konten werden?

müste dan die BRD neutral werden O-o

PS: Selor Kiith du hast mein Bild geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (4. September 2009)

Dieser Thread zeugt' von Dummheit. Egal, welcher Mann meint, die Schweiz aufteilen zu müssen .. Schweiz bleibt' EIN Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Nein, ich bin ein Österreicher, und lebe auch dort)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: Selor Kiith du hast mein Bild geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wus? Welches Bild?


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wus? Welches Bild?


sweetest look of a baby ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> sweetest look of a baby ^^



Achso... das ist aber auch verdammt süß...

zum Topic:

Alles Käse... ich ess sowieso lieber Gouda am Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt bleiben wo ihr seid ansonsten zieh ich nen Stacheldrahtzaun!


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

mir geht irgendwie ne schweizer version von District 9 nicht aus dem Kopf xD

[Humans not allowed, schweizer Area]

son rotweißes Raumschiff hatt schon was >_<

und ne fremdartige Sprache haben sie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> WUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA!!! <- stellt euch dazu ein diabolisches Gesicht sowie Blitz und Donner vor. Und evtl. noch GoGo-Tänzerinnen.



....ich hab mir eigentlich eher nen Affenkampfmoderator mit schwäbischen Dialekt vorgestellt! *tränenausdenAugenwisch* man oh man ....

"HANOI! DES GOHT DOCH VEI ITE! Jetzt hät der Seggel ihm ind Glocke ghauen...."


----------



## vollmi (4. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alles Käse... ich ess sowieso lieber Gouda am Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gouda? Das ist doch dieser Erdölkäse mit der Konsistenz von Lego.

Wer noch nie n anständigen Schabziger oder Sprinz hatte, hat eh was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zitat Focus online von heute:
> Gaddafi will die Schweiz danach an die angrenzenden Länder aufteilen
> Zunächst hört sich diese Forderung etwas radikal an und aus Sicht unsere eidgenössischen Freunde möglicherweise bedrohlich.
> Aber wer weiß? Vielleicht hatte der Herr Gaddafi ja sogar eine gute Idee.
> ...



Der Vorstoß ist verwirrend.
Man will ein unabhängiges Land nicht unabhängig sehen und in den angrenzenden Länder einnorden und damit den Status der Unabhängigkeit absprechen.

Der Herr besitzt auch ein Fußballklub in Italien (bzw. sein Sohn oder Neffe, soweit ich weiß).
Das heißt er ist nahc meinem Wissen mit dem Politiker der Italien regiert und Frauen mag und selber einen Fußballclub besitzt bzw. besessen hat (Ac Milan) bekannt.

Ich vermute mal eine großangelegte Verschwörung und hoffe nicht das ein so skuriler Mensch mit seiner Forderung durchkommt.
Ich glaube nicht das dem Antrag stattgegeben wird, weil dann zeigt der Rat seine Bestechlichkeit und das sie Marionetten von Hintermännern sind.

Aber wie kommt man auf so eine Idee einen unabhängigen Staat zu netmachten?
Ist es Größenwahn?
Kalkül?
Eine große angestrebte Verschwörung, um den letzten unabhängigen Statt zu stürzen?

Ich weiß es nicht.
Ich für meinen Teil würde liebend gerne eher in die Schweiz wechseln wollen, wenn das passiert, was ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

also diese Forderung von Ali G(adaffi) :> ist absoluter Schwachsinn und wird niemals zur Umsetzung kommen, man kann doch das Land nicht einfach aufteilen.
Der Typ ist echt zu lang in der Sonne gelegen.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der Vorstoß ist verwirrend.



Ist er das? Es ist schlichtweg eine Provokation! Als ob man jemand anrempelt und sagt:"Paß bloß auf oder du kriegst ein paar auf Maul!"

Er lacht sich insgeheim ins Fäutschen und wartet nur das der Andere ihm einen Grund gibt, den Streit fortzusetzen!

Er spielt mit den Ängsten einer Nation! Natürlich hätten die Schweitzer Angst wenn darüber ernsthaft diskutiert werden würde! Aber kein Land in Europ würde wohl dafür stimmen die Schweiz aufzulösen! Nein im Gegenteil!

Es bräuchte nichtmal einen Bündnisspakt um der Schweiz zu helfen! Ich würde ihnen helfen auch auf die Gefahr hin das mich Thoor militant schimpft!

Da ich diese Gefahr aber nicht gegeben sehe, zieh ich das Thema weiter durch den Kakau!^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

Lol^^

keine Wirklich gute Idee, wenn man die Zuende denkt:
Bayern->Unabhänging, Östreich->Deutschland, Teile der Schweiz -> Deutschland, Teile Belgiens->Deutschland, Lichtenstein-> Deut.
Teile D. Schw. -> Frankreich, Große Teile Belgiens->Frankreich
Der Rest Belgiens->Niederlande, Luxenburg->Niederl., der rest d. Sch. -> Italien
dan sähe Europa Pi mal daumen so aus 
|
v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich denke mal das war einfach nuur ne bilige provokation...


----------



## llviktorj (4. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gaddafi will die Schweiz danach an die angrenzenden Länder aufteilen




So was darf niemals passieren!
Und als nächstes wird Gaddafi fordern Deutschland an Polen zu übergeben.

Wen es keine Schweiz mehr gibt, was wird dan aus Rapidshare, aus den Schweizer Konten, den Uhren und Taschenmessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was ist mit deren Verfassung?

Ich bin für die Freiheit der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wen die überhaupt was fordern dan sollen sie zuerst den Euro in Großbritanien einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist er das? Es ist schlichtweg eine Provokation! Als ob man jemand anrempelt und sagt:"Paß bloß auf oder du kriegst ein paar auf Maul!"


Das kann sein, dass das eine wohlgemeinte Warnung über die Macht und die Verteilung derselben in  der Welt ist.
Denn dann wird mit Angst, Manipulation und Unterdrückung gearbeitet um seine Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> dan sähe Europa Pi mal daumen so aus




das hat was dein Europabild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *freu*

sehr kreativ!


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das hat was dein Europabild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ob man sich darüber freuen darf, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist er das? Es ist schlichtweg eine Provokation! Als ob man jemand anrempelt und sagt:"Paß bloß auf oder du kriegst ein paar auf Maul!"


ich finde das mehr lächerlich als eine Provokation, klar die deutung ist richtig!

achtung nun kommt der nicht so ernst gemeinte Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
soll der doch mit seinen 0815 billige soldaten kommen, könnnen wir denn wieder weg bomben wo er in gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am bestens ist finde ich der würde uns nie im leben angreifen, weil der weiss das deutsche oder franzosen soldaten schneller da sind um der schweiz zu helfen als er scheisse sagen kann.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich finde das mehr lächerlich als eine Provokation, klar die deutung ist richtig!
> achtung nun kommt der nicht so ernst gemeinte Teil
> 
> 
> ...


Netter Avatar, Sierra 117! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (4. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Luxenburg->Niederl.


Niemals! q.q


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Ich will dann aber auch Elsass-Lothringen wieder von den Franzen zurückhaben! Also änder deine Karte nochmal Huntermoon... ohne E-L geh ich hier nicht weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giuzz (4. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wir haben schon oft überlegt, ob wir Bayern von euch klauen. Die Sprache ist ja recht ähnlich und sogar Berge habt ihr.



Ich weiss nicht welchen schweizer dialekt das du sprichst, aber ich als berner verstehe praktisch überhaupt nichts davon was die Bayern sprechen..... 
Da verstehe ich den Rest der deutschen viiiiiiiiiiiel besser. Ausserdem haben wir schon genug nervige Berge...


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. September 2009)

Also wenn wir nu schon Wünsche bzgl. der neuen Aufteilung Europas äußern... ich wäre für die Übernahme Mallorcas, nicht zum Urlaub machen sondern um es wegzubomben. An die leere Stelle verpflanzen wir Hawaii nachdem wir es anektiert und fein säuberlich in Kisten verpackt nach Europa gekarrt haben. Die Schweiz incl. Alpen verschiffen wir dahin wo Hawaii einst war, Norditalien wird ausgehoben und zwischen den grichischen Inseln verteilt und somit haben wir einen direkten Zugang zum Mittelmeer. Über den weiteren Verbleib Bayerns können wir uns danach Gedanken machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Also wenn wir nu schon Wünsche bzgl. der neuen Aufteilung Europas äußern... ich wäre für die Übernahme Mallorcas, nicht zum Urlaub machen sondern um es wegzubomben. An die leere Stelle verpflanzen wir Hawaii nachdem wir es anektiert und fein säuberlich in Kisten verpackt nach Europa gekarrt haben. Die Schweiz incl. Alpen verschiffen wir dahin wo Hawaii einst war, Norditalien wird ausgehoben und zwischen den grichischen Inseln verteilt und somit haben wir einen direkten Zugang zum Mittelmeer. Über den weiteren Verbleib Bayerns können wir uns danach Gedanken machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von einem Smily, der seinGehirn zersägt, kann nur so eine Antwort kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Kopfschüttel-und-sich-mit-der-Hand-an-die-Stirn-faßt-smily*


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht welchen schweizer dialekt das du sprichst, aber ich als berner verstehe praktisch überhaupt nichts davon was die Bayern sprechen.....
> Da verstehe ich den Rest der deutschen viiiiiiiiiiiel besser. Ausserdem haben wir schon genug nervige Berge...



Und die ganze Welt versteht uns Berner nicht, wenn wir sprechen, kennt man doch ;D


----------



## llviktorj (4. September 2009)

Bin dafür alle Buffed User nach Sibirien zu verschiecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Bin dafür alle Buffed User nach Sibirien zu verschiecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war mir sowas von klar, dass Du mit so einer oder ähnlicher Aussage daher kommst. ^^
Warum wohl?


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

Sagen wir es ist... Magie


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Von einem Smily, der seinGehirn zersägt, kann nur so eine Antwort kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freitags kurz vor´m Feierabend kann das durchaus vorkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Freitags kurz vor´m Feierabend kann das durchaus vorkommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na gut, dann wollen wir das mal durchgehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (4. September 2009)

wir tauchen Saarland gegen die schweitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fensterchef (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Schweizer!!! und Gadaffi hat eh keine Chance, wisst Ihr niemand würde denken das ich ein Schweizer bin , denn ich mag den Käse nicht besonders, hasse es Skifahren zu gehen, hasse die Berge und den Schnee xD Ich weiss, ich bin als Schweizer beschissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Ihr in Deutschland was zu lachen habt^^, schreibe ich das Ganze nun auch noch in Schweizerdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel Spass:

I bi Schwizer!!! und dr Gadaffi het eh che chance, wüsstder niemer würd denke das Ig ä Schwizer bi, wieu i ha Chäs nid grad gärn, hasses go Skifahre, hasse t`Berge u dr Schnee xD I weiss, I bi aus Schwizer beschisse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Dir i Dütschland öbbis zum lache heit^^, schribe ig ts`Ganze ou no i Schwizerdütsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vieu Spass:

^^ Schreibfehler beider Sprachen könnt ihr für euch behalten thx^^ bb

^^ Schribfehler vo beidne Sprache dörfet dir für euch bhaute thx^^ bb


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt schäme mich, auch Schweizer zu sein... :>


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jetzt schäme mich, auch Schweizer zu sein... :>



Nach dem Scheiss? Ja ...
Bei Eurem "deutsch"? Ohh ja.^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nach dem Scheiss? Ja ...
> Bei Eurem "deutsch"? Ohh ja.^^



Unser Deutsch mag ich :3 Ist nur manchmal im TS mühsam.


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bei Eurem "deutsch"? Ohh ja.^^


Du bist doch nur neidisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (17. Oktober 2009)

LoL wenn Deutschland die Schweiz bekommen würde, dann würde Deutschland vom einen zum anderen Tag alle Schulden abbezahlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cørradø (17. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> LoL wenn Deutschland die Schweiz bekommen würde, dann würde Deutschland vom einen zum anderen Tag alle Schulden abbezahlen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal vom abwegigen Szenario abgesehen: 
Warum?
Weil die Schweiz "nur" mit 119 Milliarden Franken verschuldet ist?
Weil das erneute Staatsdefizit der Schweiz "nur" 1,6% (des BIP) beträgt?


----------



## Shinar (17. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Mal vom abwegigen Szenario abgesehen:
> Warum?
> Weil die Schweiz "nur" mit 119 Milliarden Franken verschuldet ist?
> Weil das erneute Staatsdefizit der Schweiz "nur" 1,6% (des BIP) beträgt?



Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht, aber wir sind viel, viel weniger verschuldet als jedes andere EU Land (habe das im Fernsehn gesehen).


----------



## Cørradø (17. Oktober 2009)

"Ihr" habts 8 Millionen Einwohner... soviel haben schon die 3 größten deutschen Städte zusammengenommen!
"Wir" im Freistaat haben 12 Mio EW und läppische 23Mrd. Schulden! 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass "ihr" Eidgenossen euch erstmal drüber klar sein solltet was für ein wirtschaftliches und sozio-kulturelles Biotop euer Mikrokosmos eigentlich ist, bevor ihr große Töne spuckt, was diese Themen angeht.


----------



## Phash (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Sommer da scheint die Sonne, im Winter da schneits, in der ........ in der .......... in der ......... *g*

ich find die schweiz toll - als Urlaubsland. Man spricht deutsch, es ist total aufregend und exotisch anderes Geld im Urlaub zu haben (seit dem Euro muss man ja teils echt weit fahren um das zu erleben)

und irgendwie sind die Schweizer immer so n bissl lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag sein, dass sie granteln, aber als Deutscher versteht man das eh nicht und findet es eher "urig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "Ihr" habts 8 Millionen Einwohner... soviel haben schon die 3 größten deutschen Städte zusammengenommen!
> "Wir" im Freistaat haben 12 Mio EW und läppische 23Mrd. Schulden!
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass "ihr" Eidgenossen euch erstmal drüber klar sein solltet was für ein wirtschaftliches und sozio-kulturelles Biotop euer Mikrokosmos eigentlich ist, bevor ihr große Töne spuckt, was diese Themen angeht.


Nimm doch nicht immer alles so ernst, ich mag deine Beiträge sonst wirklich und ist auch immer sachlich und korrekt, aber warum kommst du hier mit Zahlen und Fakten an? Wir wissen doch alle dass das ganze rein menschenrechtlich gar nicht möglich wäre und nie geschehen wird, vorher wird Gadaffi am Alter sterben (*vor Freude in die Luft spring*)


----------



## Shinar (17. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "Ihr" habts 8 Millionen Einwohner... soviel haben schon die 3 größten deutschen Städte zusammengenommen!
> "Wir" im Freistaat haben 12 Mio EW und läppische 23Mrd. Schulden!
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass "ihr" Eidgenossen euch erstmal drüber klar sein solltet was für ein wirtschaftliches und sozio-kulturelles Biotop euer Mikrokosmos eigentlich ist, bevor ihr große Töne spuckt, was diese Themen angeht.



Du redest Schwachsinn. Der Schweiz geht es wirtschaftlich deutlich besser als den meisten anderen Ländern. Geringe Arbeitslosigkeit, geringe Schulen etc.


----------



## Medmius (18. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer will aufzählen, wieviele Sprachen und Dialekte die Schweiz in sich vereint? *g* ma schaun, ob wer auf alle kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Sch...r_Sprache" (Wir haben sogar 5 verschiedene Gebärdendialekte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Cørradø (18. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> geringe Schulen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schiebs mal auf die zitierte "Sprachbarriere", dass du mich nicht verstehst und ich dich nicht.
Luxemburg (keine 500.000EW) gehts "wirtschaftlich" sogar noch besser die haben nur ne Staatsverschuldung von ca 7% des BIPs (Schweiz ca 40%) ! 

@Thoor: Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs ja extra relativiert:


Cørradø schrieb:


> Mal vom abwegigen Szenario abgesehen:


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Oktober 2009)

Dies scheint mir nach 4 Seiten kein Thema für gamer.

Ich bin Deutscher, Alemanne genau zu sein. Das heißt, meine "Heimat"
liegt jetzt in Frankreich. 

Die Schweitz ist genauso wie Austria eine eigene Nation. Wenn wir sagen
"Das war schon mal Deutschland" Dann müssen wir aber halb Italien,
halb Frankreich, Die Benelux-Staaten und Dänemark, halb Polen
und Österreich sowie die Schweiz für uns befürworten. Aber im Ernst,
das war doch vor mehr als 500 Jahren! Wen intressiert das noch?

Zur Wirtschaft: Schweiz ist stark. Aber ihr dürft euch nichts vormachen lassen
von Medien etc. Die deutsche Wirtschaft wird diese Kriese besser überstehen
als alle anderen europäischen Staaten oder die USA.

Und zur schweizer Armee: Sie hat eine lange Tradition im Gegensatz zur
deutschen Bundeswehr die nutzlos in der Welt herumrennt und Geld kostet.

Die Wehrmacht gibt es nicht mehr. Die Bundeswehr hat mit alten Armee-Strukturen
Deutschlands nichts zu tun. Während die Schweizer den höchsten aller Posten 
erhielten: Die Schweizergarde. 

Hoffe ich konnte etwas beitragen. Danke für´s lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Oktober 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und zur schweizer Armee: Sie hat eine lange Tradition im Gegensatz zur
> deutschen Bundeswehr die nutzlos in der Welt herumrennt und Geld kostet.
> 
> Die Wehrmacht gibt es nicht mehr. Die Bundeswehr hat mit alten Armee-Strukturen
> ...


Ich würde sagen unsere ist noch viel nutzlosen. Abschaffen den Schei**.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur neidisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf das Gebrabbel? O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen unsere ist noch viel nutzlosen. Abschaffen den Schei**.



Und sich dann wundern, wenn plözlich Talibans/Libyen bei uns auf der Strassen rumballern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## dalai (18. Oktober 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und in der Schweiz gibt es 4 offizielle Landessprachen, immerhin eine stolze Leistung, dass so etwas seit Jahrhunderten ein Land ist, trotz grosser Differenzen.


----------



## Alion (18. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "Ihr" habts 8 Millionen Einwohner... soviel haben schon die 3 größten deutschen Städte zusammengenommen!
> "Wir" im Freistaat haben 12 Mio EW und läppische 23Mrd. Schulden!
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass "ihr" Eidgenossen euch erstmal drüber klar sein solltet was für ein wirtschaftliches und sozio-kulturelles Biotop euer Mikrokosmos eigentlich ist, bevor ihr große Töne spuckt, was diese Themen angeht.


Höhr mal auf solchen Mist zu laben. Du kannst die Schulde von einem Freistaat wie Bayern nicht mit einem Land vergleichen.
Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut wie hoch die Schweiz verschuldet ist also glaube ich dir einfach mal.
Bei 119 Milliarden CHF auf 8 Millionen Einwohner macht das 14'875CHF Schulden pro Einwohner.
Deutschland ist mit 1523 Milliarden Euro verschuldet. Auf 82 Millionen Einwohner macht das 18'573 Euro pro Einwohner.

Auch wenn wir eine Sprachbarriere haben können wir Stolz darauf sein, dass wir trotzt so vieler Sprachen und Religionen in Frieden miteinander leben können.

Gaddafi ist für mich ein Würstchen dem man keine beachtung schenken sollte.


----------



## Valinar (18. Oktober 2009)

Jedes Land hat Schulden aber solange sie nicht die Wirtschaftskraft übersteigen sind sie relativ egal.
Und an Japan sieht man ja das es selbst bei über 100% Schuldenstand den leuten total ralle ist.
Können sie aber wohl nur die Indutrienationen leisten.......

Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren wie sehr sich die ganze Steueroasen und hinterziehungs zeug auf die Schweiz auswirkt.
Weil ein kleines Wirtschaftszweig war es ja eindeutig nicht.
Aber dazu gibts wohl jetzt kaum Zahlen.

Und der Gaddafi hat ja immer mal paar verrückte Ideen.
Aber noch schlimmer finde ich ja das Staatsleute wie Berlusconi solche Typen immer so Festlich empfangen.
Wieso die Italiener den gewählt haben kann ich echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## dalai (18. Oktober 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Und der Gaddafi hat ja immer mal paar verrückte Ideen.
> Aber noch schlimmer finde ich ja das Staatsleute wie Berlusconi solche Typen immer so Festlich empfangen.
> Wieso die Italiener den gewählt haben kann ich echt nicht verstehen.



Wer Berlusconi gut findet sollte das nicht lesen: 



Spoiler



Nach Gaddafi ist Berlusconi eh das letzte. Wo der seine Finger überall schon drinn hatte... Bestechung, beziehungen zu Banken mit Mafia-Geld, Bilanzfälschung, ausserdem ist er sexistisch und rassistisch.



Gadaffi will sowieso nur Aufmerksamkeit, und wird gar nicht ernst genommen. Jetzt will er aus der UNESCO austreten, weil die neue Präsidentin Bulgarin ist. In der Bulgarien-Affäre brauchte er dieses bulgarische Krankenpersonal sowieso nur als Sündenbock, es waren schlechte Hygiene und Ausstattung des Krankenhauses Schuld, nicht die Angestellten.


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir könnten eigentlich direkt Kontinentalländer machen, dann gäbs pro Kontinent nur noch 1 Nation. Dazu noch die verschiednen Sprachen abschaffen, so dass in Europa nur noch "Europäisch" gesprochen wird. So müsste man nur noch 7 Sprachen lernen und könnte mit jedem auf der Welt kommunizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder einfach gleich direkt 1 Land mit 1 Sprache weltweit, wär noch viiiiel einfacher. Wer braucht schon Individualismus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

ähm also zum thema weltsprache da gibts schon eine wurde sogar schon mal gepostet weiß den namen aber nimmer ich suchs später mal raus


----------



## NamenloserHeld (19. Oktober 2009)

@ lord

ich denke du meinst esperanto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja "geben" und sich durchsetzen lassen, bzw standardisieren ist zweierlei LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag die Schweiz nicht! Hält sich überall raus und gehört somit zu nichts wirklich dazu! Zum Kommentar bezüglich 19 % Mehrwertsteuer sag ich nur, dass die Preise in Deutschland immer noch weit unter denen in der Schweiz liegen! Außerdem geht es der Schweiz nur so gut, da die Wirtschaft von dem Schwarzgeld der Deutschen lebt!


----------



## Natar (19. Oktober 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz nicht! Hält sich überall raus und gehört somit zu nichts wirklich dazu! Zum Kommentar bezüglich 19 % Mehrwertsteuer sag ich nur, dass die Preise in Deutschland immer noch weit unter denen in der Schweiz liegen! Außerdem geht es der Schweiz nur so gut, da die Wirtschaft von dem Schwarzgeld der Deutschen lebt!



/slap


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz nicht! Hält sich überall raus und gehört somit zu nichts wirklich dazu! Zum Kommentar bezüglich 19 % Mehrwertsteuer sag ich nur, dass die Preise in Deutschland immer noch weit unter denen in der Schweiz liegen! Außerdem geht es der Schweiz nur so gut, da die Wirtschaft von dem Schwarzgeld der Deutschen lebt!


Man kann das natürlich auch so sehn, dass die Schweiz für sich selbst einsteht und sich nicht permanent in die Angelegenheiten von Ländern einmischt, in denen sie nichts zu suchen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Preise sind unter Anderem so hoch, weil auch die Löhne entsprechend höher sind, aber da spielen verschiedene Aspekte mit rein.
Das mit dem Schwarzgeld glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht oder?


----------



## Natar (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bald ist es mit dem frieden in unserem schönen land vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz nicht! Hält sich überall raus und gehört somit zu nichts wirklich dazu! Zum Kommentar bezüglich 19 % Mehrwertsteuer sag ich nur, dass die Preise in Deutschland immer noch weit unter denen in der Schweiz liegen! Außerdem geht es der Schweiz nur so gut, da die Wirtschaft von dem Schwarzgeld der Deutschen lebt!


Währe es dir lieber wir würden uns in die Deutschen Angelegenheiten einmischen?
Warum hätten wir Soldaten in den Irak schicken sollen? Das geht uns doch nichts an was die Amis da unten treiben.
Und zu dem Schwarzgeld: Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich unser ganzer Wohlstand ist von Schwarzgeld abhängig. Ja sicher gibt es Schwarzgeldkonten auf Schweizer Banken aber wer bunkert denn da sein Geld und schadet seiner Wirtschaft? Die Deutschen, Franzosen, Amis und viele mehr.

@Natar
Ich denke die Anti Minaret Initiative hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## Squarg (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein Land einfach auflösen, gar nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Natar (19. Oktober 2009)

> @Natar
> Ich denke die Anti Minaret Initiative hat hier nichts verloren.



hast ja recht
hauptsache pseudo-meinungen über wirtschaft (gelagertes geld = wirtschaftsschädigend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Fakt ist dass schweizer banken dies gefördert haben, die schuld auf die steuerflüchtlinge zu wälzen ist hier kein argument.
und irakmeinungen, obwohl der irakkrieg kein bisschen mit neutralität oder eben neutralitätsverletzung zu tun hat und sache der usa und seinen magengeschwüren (über gb bis italien) ist?


----------



## Pymonte (19. Oktober 2009)

Ach, was will ich denn mit der Schweiz? Die werden auch in 1000 Jahren noch in ihren Bergen hocken und Käse reifen lassen /Ricola herstellen/Schokolade gießen und Uhren fabrizieren. Da haben wir schon längst andere Planeten eingenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie hier 99% der Leute 0 Plan von der Schweiz und der Situation haben und Hauptsache mal irgend ne Scheisse labern!
-Gadaffi und sein ganzer vom Wahn ergriffene Famillie gehört verbannt
-Minarette haben in der Schweiz nichts zu suchen, es ist ein Christlich/Katholisches Land und kein isalmisches, ich geh auch nicht in die Türkei und bau ne christliche Kirche
-Unsere Regierung ist extrem linkslastig, alle Bundesräte sagen einfach mal zu allem ja und amen und können sich eh erlauben was sie wollen (Merz Kniefall in Lybien "Wenn die Geiseln bis Dienstag nicht zurück sind trete ich zurück", Merz wir warten!)
-Die Schweiz geht in gewissen Dingern mit Ausländern (vorallem aus dem Ostblock) viel zu sanft um, jedes Wochenende hört man wieder wie irgend ein (meist aus dem Ostblockstammender) Ausländer mit seinen Freunden irgendwelche Autos klaut und dann Unfälle baut (meist mit Todesfolge) oder wie sie wieder irgendwo nen 90 jährigen Rentner krankenhauprügeln weil sie die 10ner Note von ihm wollen, die gesetzliche Folge? "Sind halt nicht richtig integriert worden die Armen!" Und sowas nennt sich Gesetz!
-Polanski gehört in die USA und lebenslang in die Kiste, Vergewaltigung ist Vergewaltigung da hilft sein Promi Status nen Dreck und sein Alter genau gleich.

Haben wir jetzt alle Affären der Schweiz durch? GUT! Achja: Alle nichtschweizer sollen zu meinem Post bitte nichts sagen weil sies onehin nicht nachvollziehen können

Und das soll kein rassistischer oder volksaufhetzender Thread sein, einige meiner besten Freunde sind Ausländer und es macht mich rasend das man als "Ausländer" einen schlechten Ruf hat weil sich ein paar Vollspacken nicht benehmen können! Darum: schwer kriminelle Ausländer abschieben!

LG


----------



## dalai (19. Oktober 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz nicht! Hält sich überall raus und gehört somit zu nichts wirklich dazu! Zum Kommentar bezüglich 19 % Mehrwertsteuer sag ich nur, dass die Preise in Deutschland immer noch weit unter denen in der Schweiz liegen! Außerdem geht es der Schweiz nur so gut, da die Wirtschaft von dem Schwarzgeld der Deutschen lebt!




Ach du hast wohl Wirtschaft studiert, dass du so viel über die Schweizer Wirtschaft "weisst". Natürlich lebt die Schweiz nur vom Schwarzgeld das die Banken kassieren, es gibt schliesslich ja nicht andere grossen Schweizer Unternehmen. (z.B. Nestlé, Roche, Novartis, ABB, Adecco, Glencore...) Und deine angesprochenen Preisdifferenzen zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland: Alles ist relativ, Schweizer verdienen auch mehr, das hält sich dann so etwa im Gleichgewicht.


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Und deine angesprochenen Preisdifferenzen zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland: Alles ist relativ, Schweizer verdienen auch mehr, das hält sich dann so etwa im Gleichgewicht.



Ausser bei den Lebensmitteln die sind bei uns verglichen mit dem was wir verdienen wirklich teurer. Allerdings ist bei uns so billigfrass wie Fleischsalat aus 90% Fett oder künstlicher Käse eher selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch Gammelfleisch findet man selten, der Hund kommt immer frisch auf den Tisch.

Und die Schweiz ist eigentlich kein echtes Katolisches Land mehr. Genausowenig wie es ein von Männern regiertes Land ist ändern sich solche Dinge. Ich hätte nichts gegen Minarette solange sie sich ans Baugesetz und an das Lärmschutzgesetz halten.
Das gilt für Kirchenglocken übrigens auch. Die sollten auch keine Extrawurst kriegen.

mfG René


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

1. wir lassen uns von sonem gandalf abklatsch nix sagen !
2. er ist nur gegen uns weil wir seinen missratenen aggressiven sohn namens hanibal .. (passend irgendwie ..) eingesperrt haben weil er eine bedienstete geschlagen hat.
3. die schweiz ist ein gutes wirtschatliches land .. deutschland/frankreich/italien hingegen haben alle eher geldprobleme .. was bringts uns?
4. die eu bringt uns auch nen shice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also was wollen wir da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 5. ! WE JUST DON'T GIVE A FUCK !
2 weltkriege und wir haben uns nicht eingemischt und ich wüsste nicht was so ein dämlicher typ uns sagen sollt ..

soll weiter shisha rauchen und kleine kinder anmachen ....

p.s. und die doofen türmchen können diese ..... auch behalten 

und ja ich finde ihre religion beschissen, eine frau hat weniger rechte als ein tier und wird als kleinkind an irgend nen anderen typen verheiratet ...


mfg minaz


----------



## Valinar (19. Oktober 2009)

Als ob Deutschland kein Gutes Wirtschaftliches Land wäre...
Frankreich u. Italien auch.
Auch die Schweiz kann nicht ihr Schwarzgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aus dem Fenster werfen.

Wenn ihr nichts mit der EU zutun haben wollt dann solltet ihr vieleicht mal alle Verträge mit ihr Kündigen.
Wäre aber mit sicherheit nicht sehr lukrativ.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

abkommen > eu beitritt

mitglied der eu zu sein hätte für die schweiz mehr nachteile als vorteile
abkommen hingegen sind wirtschaftlich naturlich besser


----------



## Kir Kanos (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok das nenne ich mal ne Schnappsidee, die verewigt gehört. ^^ 
Bitte rahmt es mir in Gold ein und hängt es über einen schönen Ort auf.
Wie das Klo der UNO ^^ oder so. Macht sich bestimmt gut als Klospruch.


Schweiz auflösen man man sonst hat man keine Probleme oder wie?

Naja ich wette das es irgendwann in xxxxx Jahren heist "Wir sind alle Menschen. Wir sind Terra." ^^ oder so.
Dann noch so ne schöne Flagge und das Thema eigenständige Länder ist gegessen^^.
Aber das werden wir woll nicht mit erleben, wenn es passieren sollte.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha *gackert wild*

Gadaffi will üs uflöse hahahahaha

Nur weil sein Sohn ne Straftat begangen hat und jetzt im Knast sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll er doch mal kommen

Wir sind bereit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dalai (21. Oktober 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha *gackert wild*
> 
> Gadaffi will üs uflöse hahahahaha
> 
> ...



Gaddafis Sohn ist doch nicht im Gefängnis? Er musst ein paar Stunden mit der Polizei mitkommen, da er doch nicht wissen konnte, dass man sein Personal nicht schlagen darf, in Lybien lernt das schon in der Schule jedes Kind. Vor dem Recht ist jeder gleich, es sei denn dein Vater ist Diktator? Wenigstens wurde Polanski inhaftiert, er muss ja eh nicht lang ins Gefängnis, er hat eine Straftat begangen, fertig. Und dann können halt alle jammern er ist alt, hätte am Filmfestival einen Preis bekommen und seine Frau wurde ermordet, einem flüchtigen Straftäter (und das war er) gewährt man halt aus solchen Gründen keine Straffreiheit, egal wer er ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Gaddafis Sohn ist doch nicht im Gefängnis? Er musst ein paar Stunden mit der Polizei mitkommen, da er doch nicht wissen konnte, dass man sein Personal nicht schlagen darf, in Lybien lernt das schon in der Schule jedes Kind. Vor dem Recht ist jeder gleich, es sei denn dein Vater ist Diktator? Wenigstens wurde Polanski inhaftiert, er muss ja eh nicht lang ins Gefängnis, er hat eine Straftat begangen, fertig. Und dann können halt alle jammern er ist alt, hätte am Filmfestival einen Preis bekommen und seine Frau wurde ermordet, einem flüchtigen Straftäter (und das war er) gewährt man halt aus solchen Gründen keine Straffreiheit, egal wer er ist.


und als rache lässt der unser schweizer nicht heim kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ich hätte schon längst paar der besten Grenadiere dort in geschickt und sie raus geholt! 


Grüsse sam fischer


----------



## Thoraros (22. Oktober 2009)

Ey, nix gegen Schweizer!
Meine Vorfahren kommen aus dem Land! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (22. Oktober 2009)

> Gaddafis Sohn ist doch nicht im Gefängnis? Er musst ein paar Stunden mit der Polizei mitkommen, da er doch nicht wissen konnte, dass man sein Personal nicht schlagen darf, in Lybien lernt das schon in der Schule jedes Kind.



Das problem war ja nicht die verhaftung an sich, sondern die art und weise.
Gleich eine Spezialtruppe das Hotel stürmen zu lassen, war im nachhinein schon bisschen verwegen


----------



## VHRobi (22. Oktober 2009)

I han es Zündhölzli azündt
Und das het e Flamme gäh
Und i ha für d'Zigarette
Welle Füür vom Hölzli näh
Aber ds Hölzli isch dervo-
Gspickt und uf e Teppich cho
Und es hätt no fasch es Loch i Teppich gäh dervo

Ja me weis was cha passiere
We me nid ufpasst mit Füür
Und für d'Gluet ar Zigarette
Isch e Teppich doch de z'tüür
Und vom Teppich hätt o Grus
Chönne ds Füür i ds ganze Hus
Und wär weis, was da nid alles no wär worde drus

S'hätt e Brand gäh im Quartier
Und s'hätti d'Füürwehr müesse cho
Hätti ghornet i de Strasse
Und dr Schluuch vom Wage gno
Und sie hätte Wasser gsprützt
Und das hätt de glych nüt gnützt
Und die ganzi Stadt hätt brönnt, es hätt se nüt meh gschützt

Und d'Lüt wären umegsprunge
I dr Angscht um Hab und Guet
Hätte gmeint s'heig eine Füür gleit
Hätte ds Sturmgwehr gno ir Wuet
Alls hätt brüelet: Wär isch tschuld?
Ds ganze Land i eim Tumult
Dass me gschosse hätt uf d'Bundesrät am Rednerpult

D'UNO hätt interveniert
Und d'UNO-Gägner sofort o
Für ir Schwyz dr Fride z'rette
Wäre beid mit Panzer cho
S'hätt sech usdehnt natina
Uf Europa, Afrika
S'hätt e Wältchrieg gäh und d'Mönschheit wär jitz nümme da

I han es Zündhölzli azündt
Und das het e Flamme gäh
Und i ha für d'Zigarette
Welle Füür vom Hölzli näh
Aber ds Hölzli isch dervo-
Gspickt und uf e Teppich cho -
Gottseidank dass i's vom Teppich wider furt ha gno 

Mani Matter


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Wuah bloß nich...das was ich von hier vermissen werde, sind die Kekse mit Schokolade drauf, der TV-Sender 3+ und die Preise fürs Benzin (ohne Auto auch nich das Wahre). Alles andere hier, soll auch ruhig hier bleiben...die restlichen Kosten, die Berge, der Dialekt und am schlimmsten...das Essen (Hollandse Gouda ftw, der Schweizer schmeckt nach nix, hier gibts keine Maggi-Pakete für Nudel-Schinken-Gratin UND keine Zigeunersoße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Soll nicht heißen, ich hätte was gegen die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt sicher auch diverse Deutschländer, die ich gern mal gepflegt per one-way zum Mond schießen würde


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Neuste Meldung. Hannibal Gaddafi, der in Genf verhaftete Sohn des Lybischen Diktators verlangt von der Schweiz 25 Millionen CHF. pro Geisel. Also insgesammt 50 Mio. CHF.
Bestätigt ist dies durch die Libysche Regierung allerdings noch nicht. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte sind die beiden Schweizer Gefangenen offiziell Geiseln der Libyschen Regierung.
Langsam frage ich mich, wie die Schweiz sich als Land verhalten soll.
Verhandlungen abbrechen? Was passiert dann mit den Geiseln? Damit würde wir unsere Landsleute aufgeben.
Selber Geiseln nehmen und dann auf einen Austausch hoffen? Damit währen wir keinen Deut besser als die Libysche Regierung.
Wirtschaftliche Beziehungen abbrechen? Damit erreichen wir nicht wirklich viel, die Libyer verkaufen ihr Öl auch ohne die Schweiz.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Neuste Meldung. Hannibal Gaddafi, der in Genf verhaftete Sohn des Lybischen Diktators verlangt von der Schweiz 25 Millionen CHF. pro Geisel. Also insgesammt 50 Mio. CHF.
> Bestätigt ist dies durch die Libysche Regierung allerdings noch nicht. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte sind die beiden Schweizer Gefangenen offiziell Geiseln der Libyschen Regierung.
> Langsam frage ich mich, *wie die Schweiz sich als Land verhalten soll.*



KRIEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (23. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Neuste Meldung. Hannibal Gaddafi, der in Genf verhaftete Sohn des Lybischen Diktators verlangt von der Schweiz 25 Millionen CHF. pro Geisel. Also insgesammt 50 Mio. CHF.
> Bestätigt ist dies durch die Libysche Regierung allerdings noch nicht. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte sind die beiden Schweizer Gefangenen offiziell Geiseln der Libyschen Regierung.
> Langsam frage ich mich, wie die Schweiz sich als Land verhalten soll.
> Verhandlungen abbrechen? Was passiert dann mit den Geiseln? Damit würde wir unsere Landsleute aufgeben.
> ...



dann wäre die regierung gezwungen, endlich mal harte töne anzuschlagen

Auf den Knien gekrochen kommen, und das bei einem afrikanischen Diktator, ist wohl das niedrigste und demütigste, was ein Land machen kann
und somit absolut nicht angebracht.

ich hoffe noch immer, das diese aktion den verantwortlichen (hansruedi) den kopf kosten wird.

wirtschaftliche beziehung abbrechen ist sicherlich eine möglichkeit.
feuer mit feuer bekämpfen (diskriminierung von lybischen staatsbürgern) jedoch absolut nicht.

nach wie vor auf dipl. weg (mit hilfe von uno etc.) scheint noch immer der vielversprechendste weg zu sein.
bei akuter gefahr der geisel eingriff mit aad 10 (wenn sie schon nicht piraten bekämpfen dürfen, dann wenigstens gaddafi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2009)

lybien ist doch asien??? naja auch egal

@natar Krieg? naja nicht das beste wir riskieren Kopf und Kragen... und ich will mein Leben noch weiter geniessen ohne irgendwelche Schauerbilder eines vergangenen Kriegesim kopp zu haben oder sogar zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Neuste Meldung. Hannibal Gaddafi, der in Genf verhaftete Sohn des Lybischen Diktators verlangt von der Schweiz 25 Millionen CHF. pro Geisel. Also insgesammt 50 Mio. CHF.
> Bestätigt ist dies durch die Libysche Regierung allerdings noch nicht. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte sind die beiden Schweizer Gefangenen offiziell Geiseln der Libyschen Regierung.
> Langsam frage ich mich, wie die Schweiz sich als Land verhalten soll.
> Verhandlungen abbrechen? Was passiert dann mit den Geiseln? Damit würde wir unsere Landsleute aufgeben.
> ...



Ich sage mal, für 49 Millionen an die Armee von Libyen tötet die Armee die ganze Familie von Gadafi, oder ist Gadafi echt so beliebt in Libyen? 




Reflox schrieb:


> lybien ist doch asien??? naja auch egal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sieht eher nach Afrika aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (2. Dezember 2009)

16 monate knast

und da fragt man sich, wieso schweizer genug haben von irgendwelchen afrikanischen diktatoren und islamischen umgangsformen
und wieso wir minarette verbieten wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (2. Dezember 2009)

Minarett verbot wurde hier schon ausführlich diskutiert.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=133813
Und es wurde geschlossen.

Und hast du irgend etwas anderes von Gaddafi erwartet?


----------



## Natar (2. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Minarett verbot wurde hier schon ausführlich diskutiert
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=133813



aha


> Und es wurde geschlossen.


nicht mein problem




> Und hast du irgend etwas anderes von Gaddafi erwartet?


jo


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> jo


Echt? Also mich wunderts eher, dass Gadaffi ihnen nicht lebenslänglich aufgebrummt hat. Wobei...nach den 500 Tagen kann er das ja immernoch tun.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und als rache lässt der unser schweizer nicht heim kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja sehr klug !!! Die Bomben unsre Schweiz doch schon, wenn wir da einen Blumentopf umwerden. Was machen die dann mit uns, wenn wir sie angreifen ?!. Natürlich wird sich Amerika nicht zurückhalten können und mischt sich ein. Russland wird Lybien dann auf einmal als besten Freund ansehen (um die Amis zu bashen) und bombadiert die geliebten Fastfoodesser. Und dann liegen wir schneller im Grab als sonst was. 
Gewalt ist nur eine Lösung, wenn es keine Raketen/Bomben mehr gäbe =)


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Weil sich dazu noch keiner geäußert hat:



Thoor schrieb:


> Wie hier 99% der Leute 0 Plan von der Schweiz und der Situation haben und Hauptsache mal irgend ne Scheisse labern!
> -Gadaffi und sein ganzer vom Wahn ergriffene Famillie gehört verbannt
> -Minarette haben in der Schweiz nichts zu suchen, es ist ein Christlich/Katholisches Land und kein isalmisches, ich geh auch nicht in die Türkei und bau ne christliche Kirche
> -Unsere Regierung ist extrem linkslastig, alle Bundesräte sagen einfach mal zu allem ja und amen und können sich eh erlauben was sie wollen (Merz Kniefall in Lybien "Wenn die Geiseln bis Dienstag nicht zurück sind trete ich zurück", Merz wir warten!)
> ...



Wie es aussieht, hast du keinen Plan vom eigenen Land - traurig, irgendwie:

Minarette haben in der Scheiz sehr wohl was zu suchen. Laut Rechte und Freiheiten im Zivilpakt (internationale Menschenrechte), Art. 18, 21 und 22 ist es mehr oder weniger verankert, dass Menschen ihren Glauben frei ausleben dürfen - das schließt das dazugehörige Gebäude natürlich mitein. Die Bauvorschriften müssen natürlich eingehalten werden (nicht zu hoch, keine Lärmbelestigung etc.) Ein Verbot ist ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte - ganz einfach.

Und nur zu deiner Info: In Istanbul wurde bereits im jahre 1906 mit dem Bau einer katholischen Kirche begonnen. Mittlerweile gibt es in Istanbul alleine schon 14 kirchen. Deine engstirnige, unreife Einstellung ist ja wirklich peinlich.

Die Sweizer Regierung ist stark rechts orientiert und auf keinem Fall LINKS!! Wenn ich das so lese, was du von dir gibst, dann musss ich stark annehmen, dass du weder das Alter erreicht hast um Wählen zu gehen noch Politische Bildung in irgend einer Form genossen hast.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Minarette haben in der Scheiz sehr wohl was zu suchen. Laut Rechte und Freiheiten im Zivilpakt (internationale Menschenrechte), Art. 18, 21 und 22 ist es mehr oder weniger verankert, dass Menschen ihren Glauben frei ausleben dürfen - das schließt das dazugehörige Gebäude natürlich mitein. Die Bauvorschriften müssen natürlich eingehalten werden (nicht zu hoch, keine Lärmbelestigung etc.) Ein Verbot ist ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte - ganz einfach.



Wo schränkt ein Minarettverbot die Freiheit ein, den Glauben auszuüben? 

Eine Einschränkung wär z.B. wenn wir jedem der sich nach Osten kniet, die Beine brechen würden und ihn nach Norden drehn würden.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Das Minarett ist das Wahrzeichen einer jeden Moschee und ist auch zentraler Mittelpunkt von zahlreichen Feirtagen und Festen zB. in der Türkei. Klar gibt es auch Kirchen ohne Turm, aber Religionsfreiheit ist einfach ein gesamtumfassender Begriff und soll nicht heißen: "Ja, du darfst hier bei uns beten, aber nur so wie wir uns das vorstellen." Das wäre ja ein Widerspruch in sich.

selbst das erzkatholische Land Tirol ist mittlerweile so weltoffen, dass nun ein, meiner Meinung nach, sehr schönes Minarett gebaut werden durfte. Klar gab es Streit und Anti-Propaganda der Rechten und man musste sich den Bauvorschriften beugen - Aber es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, den die Schweiz wohl immer noch warscheinlicher nicht zu gehen bereit ist.

Kleine Info zum Minarett in Telfs/Tirol: http://tirol.orf.at/stories/115837/

Ich bin bekenntnislos, also nicht dass ihr meint, dass ich von irgend einem Glauben voreingenommen bin oder so.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das Minarett ist das Wahrzeichen einer jeden Moschee und ist auch zentraler Mittelpunkt von zahlreichen Feirtagen und Festen zB. in der Türkei.


Merkwürdig. In der Schweiz gibts hunderte Moscheen, aber nur vier Minarette. Und da solls ein Wahrzeichen jeder Moschee sein? 



Ennia schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch Kirchen ohne Turm, aber Religionsfreiheit ist einfach ein gesamtumfassender Begriff und soll nicht heißen: "Ja, du darfst hier bei uns beten, aber nur so wie wir uns das vorstellen." Das wäre ja ein Widerspruch in sich.



Ist kein Widerspruch. Sonst würde man auch das Schächten und anderen Blödsinn wieder erlauben.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2009)

Religionsfreiheit hat aber auch 0 mit irgendwelchen Gebäuden zu tun!
 Wer seinen Glauben an materiellen Dingen festmacht bzw. hier an Gebäuden - 
 was bitte soll denn das für ein Glauben sein?
 Für meinen Glauben brauche ich kein Gebäude - geschweige denn noch so einen Beschallungs (Gebets)turm.

 Ich finde das Ergebnis einfach gut.

ps. Was das Thema aber eigentlich mit dem Eröffnungspost zu tun?^^

pps. Italien und ein gutes Wirtschaftsland? haha ... 1 Eimer Lire waren 1 € wert


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Hm... wann war das? stimmt Gestern, lese ich morgens die Zeitung, (schau Bild) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2009)

Der Glauben hat doch nichts mit einem Gebäude zutun.... der Meinung bin ich auch.

Jeder kann auch ohne Kirche, Minarett oder Moschee beten, wenn man denn meint umbedingt beten zu müssen.
Religionen sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso total altmodisch und nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und der Glaube daran ebenfalls nicht.

Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. ^^


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Wieso sollten Gebäude nichts mit der Religion zu tun haben? Jede Religion hat Kultstätten und diese jene sind auch alle in den jeweiligen Schriften fest verankert, ergo sind sie fester Bestandteil der Religion.

Moscheen gibt es viele verschiedene. Als da wären: Freitagsmoschee, Grabmoschee usw. nicht jede hat Minarette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe diese Ignoranz nicht, vor allem wenn man nicht bescheid weiß. Ich bin auch kein Theologe oder Religionswissenschaftler, dennoch versuche ich zu verstehen, bevor ich urteile.

zum thema Schächten: Hauptsächlich im Judentum gebräuchlich (auch im Islam aber eher selten) und in den 1930ern wurden Alternativen dazu festgelegt. Man ist ja nicht uneinsichtig... das ist aber völlig ein anderes Thema, da dies ja das Gesundheitswesen betrifft und den Medizinischen Fortschritt konnte man vor 2000 Jahren ja nicht ahnen, oder?

//edit: lest doch mal anständige Artikel und verlasst euch nicht auf solche Käseblätter: http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/startseite.htm...mp;sid=11567493

Hier habt ihr es schwarz auf weiß aus dem eigenen Land, dass selbst die UNO-Menschenrechtskommission über eine Anklage nachdenkt - sollte sich das Verbot durchsetzen.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Gebäude nichts mit der Religion zu tun haben? Jede Religion hat Kultstätten und diese jene sind auch alle in den jeweiligen Schriften fest verankert, ergo sind sie fester Bestandteil der Religion.


Mindestens jeder zweite Pfarrer oder Religionslehrer werden Dir sagen: Man braucht keine Kirche, um seinen Glauben auszuleben! Das hab ich schon oft gehört und das ist auch richtig so. Zudem werden wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben nicht alle muslimisch-religiösen Bauten verboten, sondern nur Minarette. Ausserdem gibts bereits Minarette, die dürfen auch weiterhin bestehen bleiben, nur dürfen halt keine neuen gebaut werden.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mindestens jeder zweite Pfarrer oder Religionslehrer werden Dir sagen: Man braucht keine Kirche, um seinen Glauben auszuleben! Das hab ich schon oft gehört und das ist auch richtig so. Zudem werden wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben nicht alle muslimisch-religiösen Bauten verboten, sondern nur Minarette. Ausserdem gibts bereits Minarette, die dürfen auch weiterhin bestehen bleiben, nur dürfen halt keine neuen gebaut werden.



Ja, diese Worte haben auch meinen Gehörgang durchquert... in unserem Glauben ist das auch so. Aber Moscheen sind ja mehr als nur Gebetshäuser wie ihr sicher wisst. Dass man die alten Minarette nicht einreißen wird, kann ich mir auch vorstellen. 
Das ganze ist aber einfach witzlos und diskriminierend. Kirche != Moschee und kann auch nicht miteinander verglichen werden.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich diesem Wikipedia-Artikel über Minarette glauben darf, so handelt es sich beim Unterschied von Moschee zu Minarett tatsächlich nur um den Turm und nicht das Gebäude selbst. Ich lasse mich aber gerne auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn Du mir sagen kannst, was denn effektiv der Unterschied zwischen Moschee und Minarett darstellt.

Edit: Zum Vergleich -> Wiki-Artikel über Moscheeen

Das würde dann bedeuten:
Moschee = Minarett ohne Turm
Minarett = Moschee mit Turm


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesem Wikipedia-Artikel über Minarette glauben darf, so handelt es sich beim Unterschied von Moschee zu Minarett tatsächlich nur um den Turm und nicht das Gebäude selbst. Ich lasse mich aber gerne auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn Du mir sagen kannst, was denn effektiv der Unterschied zwischen Moschee und Minarett darstellt.
> 
> Edit: Zum Vergleich -> Wiki-Artikel über Moscheeen



Ich versteh die Frage anscheinend nicht... Das Minarett ist ein Teil eines Moscheetyps. Da kann man doch keinen Vergleich anstellen.
Es gibt Moscheen mit Minarett und auch Moscheen ohne Minarett - ganz klar.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Anders: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, so handelt es sich rein funktionell bei einem Minarett genau um das gleiche Gebäude wie bei einer Moschee, abgesehen davon, dass keiner auf dem Turm steht und zum Gebet aufruft. Die Einrichtung innerhalb der Moschee ist aber die Selbe wie die bei dem Minarett. Oder missverstehe ich da nun was?


----------



## Natar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Weil sich dazu noch keiner geäußert hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Und nur zu deiner Info: In Istanbul wurde bereits im jahre 1906 mit dem Bau einer katholischen Kirche begonnen. Mittlerweile gibt es in Istanbul alleine schon 14 kirchen. Deine engstirnige, unreife Einstellung ist ja wirklich peinlich.



auch in der schweiz gibt es islamishce gotteshäuser, mehr als 14, noch viel höher ist die anzahl an moscheen. Die bisher gebauten Minarette dürfen behalten werden, Moscheen dürfen weiterhin gebaut werden. 

Was zum Teufel kommst du mir mit Religionsfreiheit und Menschenrechten?



> Die Sweizer Regierung ist stark rechts orientiert und auf keinem Fall LINKS!! Wenn ich das so lese, was du von dir gibst, dann musss ich stark annehmen, dass du weder das Alter erreicht hast um Wählen zu gehen noch Politische Bildung in irgend einer Form genossen hast.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zusammensetzung:
1 SVP - Bürgerliche Partei
1 BDP - Bürglerlich, gemässiger als SVP
2 FDP - "Wirtschaftspartei"
1 CVP - ehemals bürgerlich, heute eher linke christliche Parte
2 SP - sozial, links

Ein anderer Punkt: Im Bundesrat (ACHTUNG: Das ist die Landesregierung der Schweiz) herrscht das Solidaritätsprinzip. Abstimmungen von Bundesrat werden vom gesamten Bundesrat (inkl. dem achso-rechten SVP-Vertreter) nach aussen hin vertreten.

Im Ausland und ich rede von euch wirklich nur oberflächlich durch ausländische Medien orientierte Besserwisser, wird dieses Verbot als fremdenfeindlich und menschenverachtend betrachtet. Nun, wo fangt fremdenfeindlichketi an? (dazu komm ich später)

Im Vorherein wurde dieser Abstimmung keine Chance zugetraut. Die "Achsorechte"-Regierung hat zu Nein empfohlen, das Parlament hat zu Nein empfohlen, einige Mitglieder und ein Flügel der "Achso-rechten" Partei SVP haben zu Nein empfohlen, die christliche CVP hat zu Nein empfohlen.
Nun, wie konnte der rechte Flügel der SVP dann soviele Leute mobilisieren?
In gewisser Massen ging diese Annahme der Iniative gegen die Regierung. Zu oft wurden wir "die Stimmbürger --> Achtung direkte Demokratie" von der Regierung belogen.
Uns wurde gesagt: Ausländische Arbeiter, welche keine Arbeit mehr finden, werden wieder zurückkehren in grossem Masse.
Uns wurde gesagt: Kriminelle Ausländer sollen ohne jahrelangen Papierkrieg ausgeschafft werden.

Vermutlich ist die Situation in bestimmten Regionen in Deutschland ähnlich. Viele Schweizer und auch Secondos von besser integrierten Nationen wie Italien (Achtung nur ab Genua aufwärts), und dem restlichen Europa hatten von der zunehmenden Aggresivität und Kriminalität genug (was leider nicht bestreitbar ist) Warum soll die Schweiz immer das freundliche Gesicht zeigen? Warum sollen wir Leute immer bevorzugt behandeln, welche sich kein bisschen anpassen wollen ? <-- wichtiger punkt 
Wieso finanzieren wir Leute, ohne dass ihrerseits ein Dank kommt?

Die Stimmbürger haben entschieden. Und was jetzt? Strassburg? Europäische Gerichte? Ihr könnt dies anprangern, selbst die Regierung oder die höchsten juristischen Instanzen könnten das Resultat für ungültig erklären, was nicht besonders überraschend wäre aufgrund etwagiger finanzieller Negativtendenzen. Einem Teil der Befürworter der Initative wird das einleuchten, ein anderer Teil lässt sich nicht von irgendwelchen europäischen Menschenverbesserern dreinreden.

edit: ich distanziere mich von fremdenfeindlichen gedanktengut, nicht zwischen den zeilen lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

> Die Sweizer Regierung ist stark rechts orientiert und auf keinem Fall LINKS!! Wenn ich das so lese, was du von dir gibst, dann musss ich stark annehmen, dass du weder das Alter erreicht hast um Wählen zu gehen noch Politische Bildung in irgend einer Form genossen hast.


Das hab ich ja irgendwie komplett überlesen. Wenn man mal weltweite Vergleiche anstellt, wird man fast keine Länder finden, die ähnlich sozial eingestellt sind wie die Schweiz. Immerhin hat die Schweiz 4 offizielle Landessprachen. Es wird schon schwer genug, Länder zu finden, die 2 offizielle Landessprachen haben, geschweige denn 4. Flüchtlingen und Einwanderern wird so gut geholfen wie fast nirgendwo auf der Welt. Verhungern muss in der Schweiz garantiert keiner, nicht mal wenn er noch so arm ist.
Und das nennst Du rechts orientiert? Man ist erstaunt.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anders: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, so handelt es sich rein funktionell bei einem Minarett genau um das gleiche Gebäude wie bei einer Moschee, abgesehen davon, dass keiner auf dem Turm steht und zum Gebet aufruft. Die Einrichtung innerhalb der Moschee ist aber die Selbe wie die bei dem Minarett. Oder missverstehe ich da nun was?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Minarett ist ein Teil der Moschee und ist eigentlich kein eigenständiges Gebäude. Auf die Muizine, die die da runter rufen, wird meist verzichtet - das könnte ja stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meines wissens nach gibts nur in Wien ein bestücktes Minarett mit "Gebetsrufer".


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt, das bedeutet: das Minarett kann eigentlich gar nix, es ist nur zum Ausrufen da und zum schön aussehn. Also ist es nunmal wirklich nicht nötig, um den muslimischen Glauben auszuleben.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das verhält sich so wie Kirceh und Kirchturm... Aber eine Kirche im klassischem Sinne ist keine komplette Kirche. Manche Moscheetypen zeichnen sich nun einmal dur die Minarette aus - das hab ich nicht festgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Natar: mich hat nur der Ausdruck "linkslastig" gestört, da dieser schlicht und einfach falsch ist. Eine rechte orientierung hat eine Partei gleich mal. "rechtsorientiert" ist heute negativ behaftet im Volksmund. Ich wollte niemanden anprangern, mich hat nur die Wortwahl gestört. Aber danke für deine Ausführungen - echt interessant. In Österreich stellen sich die Selben fragen, glaub mir. In den meisten fällen wird hier aber überreagiert und es werden zu schnell die Krallen gezeigt.... ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Worauf ich hinauswill zeigt dieses Bild recht gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine Moschee in Singapur. Wie man sieht hat sie keinen Minarettturm, aber vor allem ist sie in asiatischem Stil gebaut worden. Also kann man doch auch für die Schweizer Moscheeen bauen, die "schweizerisch" aussehen, von mir aus aus Käse oder Schokolade ^^, ne aber im Ernst, ich hoff Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn man den Minarettturm verbietet ist das doch kein Weltuntergang, dann baut man halt ein anderes Gebäude.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sowas gibts... es gibt sicher auch Moscheen mit Minaretten in Singapur ^^ Ne, Spaß... Anpassung ist sicherlich nicht der verkehrte Weg, sie ist auch vorhanden, wenn ich nochmal auf die Moschee in Tirol anspielen darf. Dort wurde auch eingewilligt, das Minarett um 5m zu kürzen und auf Beleuchtung + Muizingesang wurde auch verzichtet. 

Aber zuerst ein Verbot auszusprechen und dann auch noch Anpassung zu verlangen ist der falsche Weg, da musst du mir zustimmen.


----------



## Shinar (2. Dezember 2009)

Schaut euch auf Pro7 die TED Umfrage an, oder die Bildumfrage... Das Problem in Deutschland ist, dass die Regierung und die EU entscheiden, der Bürger ist total entmachtet. Wer gegen den Trend redet, wird als rassistisch bezeichnet, so weit sind wir angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch wenn ich mit der Schweiz in einigen Punkten nicht einig bin, wenigstens haben wir in unserem Land noch eine Demokratie!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja so weit sind wir gekommen das Rechte Propaganda, Hass- und Angsttiraden wirklich fruchten können... da stimm ich dir zu das ist wirklich schrecklich...

Und das du hier BILD oder ProSieben als Quelle angeben willst... viel brauche ich dazu ja nicht zu sagen oder?


----------



## Shinar (2. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja so weit sind wir gekommen das Rechte Propaganda, Hass- und Angsttiraden wirklich fruchten können... da stimm ich dir zu das ist wirklich schrecklich...
> 
> Und das du hier BILD oder ProSieben als Quelle angeben willst... viel brauche ich dazu ja nicht zu sagen oder?



Sag doch mal was über die Demokratie in deinem Land. Viel mitbestimmen kannste ja dort nicht oder? Ich verteidige die Meinung der Schweizer nicht, weil abgestummen ist abgestummen. Das Wort ist gesprochen und so funktioniert Demokratie.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Religionsfreiheit -> Denke nicht das es darum geht, dass die Minarette wichtig wären. Aber Religionsfreiheit heisst auch, dass man jede Religion wählen kann, ohne Nachteile daraus zu ziehen.
Wenn ich also Moslem bin muss ich mir für ein Minarett eine riesen Bescheinigung holen und dann wird es sogar noch verboten. Wenn ich als Christ aber ein Dorf mit, meiner Meinung nach wenig Kirchen sehe, kann ich da noch eine reinklatschen, ohne dass mir mein Land mit Initiativen im Nacken sitzt.
Soviel dazu. Ich bin nicht parteiisch, bin generell gegen Religion und versteh nicht wieso man sich darüber aufregt -> Ich mag aber trotzdem diskutieren.
Grüsse.


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn alle Scheichs wirklich ihre Kohle aus den Schweizer Banken abziehen, dann können die Schweizer 50 Mal Riccola erfunden haben und werden trotzdem ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schauen.

Man kann es mit der Neutralität (oder sollten wir hier lieber ignorante Borniertheit sagen?) auch übertreiben.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn alle Scheichs wirklich ihre Kohle aus den Schweizer Banken abziehen, dann können die Schweizer 50 Mal Riccola erfunden haben und werden trotzdem ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schauen.
> 
> Man kann es mit der Neutralität (oder sollten wir hier lieber ignorante Borniertheit sagen?) auch übertreiben.


Weil das ja soooooo viieeel mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Valinar (3. Dezember 2009)

Tja man kann immer auf die Dummheit des Volkes bauen oder den unwillen sich selbst zu informieren.
Klar das es dann die Populisten immer leicht haben.
Viele sind für ein Verbot und wissen noch nicht mal was ein Minarett ist.
Religionsfreiheit und Menschenrechte werden jetzt so zurechtgebogen das man selbst in gutem Licht steht

Bei Volksentscheiden gewinnt meist der der am meisten hetzt und am besten stimmung machen kann.
Haben die Nazis auch gut gekonnt...


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Huebsch wie hier gleich wieder mit "Extrem-Rechts" oder sogar Nazis "argumentiert" wird. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass der Thread sich nicht auf so ein tiefes Niveau begeben muss. Aber gut wenn Ihr am eigentlichen Thema, der Geiselnahme zweier Personen durch einen verrückten, machtbesessenen Diktator, nicht interessiert seid, erklaere ich kurz wie Demokratie im Ansatz funktioniert:
In der Demokratie entscheidet die Mehrheit einer Gruppe ueber das Resultat einer zuvor gestellten Frage. Demokratie hat somit in diesem Fall in purster Form stattgefunden: die Anteilnahme von Abstimmern war ueberdurchschnittlich hoch, was zeigt, dass das Interesse bei der Bevoelkerung gross war. Das Resultat war mit 57% verhaeltnismaessig eindeutig. Demokratie n der Schweiz ist die purste und erstrebenswerteste Form der Dmokratie, denn der Buerger, egal ob reich oder arm, maechtig oder nicht, jeder hat genau gleich viel zu sagen und mitzubestimmen wie der Andere nebendran. Eine solche Dmokratie in Deutschland waere wunschenswert.
Gleuchzeitig zur puren Form der Demokratie in der Schweiz herrscht eine unglaublich hohe Akzeptanz gegenueber fremdartigen Kulturen. Die allgemeine Meinung ist: "Die Mischung machts"
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage warum keine Tuermchen gebaut werden sollen. Die Antwort ist simpel: Die Schweizer lieben Ruhe und hassen Laerm. Wenn man sich ein Bisschen mit Baubewilligungen in der Schweiz auseinandersetzt wird man bald feststellen, dass nicht nur Tuermchenbauer ein schweres Leben haben. Will man naemlich ein Stadion, einen Flughafen, ein Einkaufszentrum oder sonst sowas bauen, so erheben sich gleich die geschockten Schweizer und setzen alles daran, damit sowas verhindert wird. Denn sie wollen keinen zusaetzlichen Laerm in ihrer Umgebung, sie moegens gemuetlich. Da sollte einmal ein Stadion gebaut werden und es ging alleine 10 Jahre bis ueberhaupt gebaut werden konnte, weil einzelne Leute aus der Region geklagt haben. Ein Minarett-Turm wuerde nun eine zusaetzliche Laermbelaestigung fuer den Schweizer geben, was er halt nicht moechte.

Ausserdem: dass das nur voruebergehend ist, ist ja wohl auch jedem klar. Frueher oder spaeter hat sich die Schweiz bisher an alles Sinnvolle angepasst und manchmal auch an Sinnloses wie die Zeitumstellung.


----------



## Valinar (3. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Huebsch wie hier gleich wieder mit "Extrem-Rechts" oder sogar Nazis "argumentiert" wird. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass der Thread sich nicht auf so ein tiefes Niveau begeben muss. Aber gut wenn Ihr am eigentlichen Thema, der Geiselnahme zweier Personen durch einen verrückten, machtbesessenen Diktator, nicht interessiert seid, erklaere ich kurz wie Demokratie im Ansatz funktioniert:
> In der Demokratie entscheidet die Mehrheit einer Gruppe ueber das Resultat einer zuvor gestellten Frage. Demokratie hat somit in diesem Fall in purster Form stattgefunden: die Anteilnahme von Abstimmern war ueberdurchschnittlich hoch, was zeigt, dass das Interesse bei der Bevoelkerung gross war. Das Resultat war mit 57% verhaeltnismaessig eindeutig. Demokratie n der Schweiz ist die purste und erstrebenswerteste Form der Dmokratie, denn der Buerger, egal ob reich oder arm, maechtig oder nicht, jeder hat genau gleich viel zu sagen und mitzubestimmen wie der Andere nebendran. Eine solche Dmokratie in Deutschland waere wunschenswert.
> Gleuchzeitig zur puren Form der Demokratie in der Schweiz herrscht eine unglaublich hohe Akzeptanz gegenueber fremdartigen Kulturen. Die allgemeine Meinung ist: "Die Mischung machts"
> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage warum keine Tuermchen gebaut werden sollen. Die Antwort ist simpel: Die Schweizer lieben Ruhe und hassen Laerm. Wenn man sich ein Bisschen mit Baubewilligungen in der Schweiz auseinandersetzt wird man bald feststellen, dass nicht nur Tuermchenbauer ein schweres Leben haben. Will man naemlich ein Stadion, einen Flughafen, ein Einkaufszentrum oder sonst sowas bauen, so erheben sich gleich die geschockten Schweizer und setzen alles daran, damit sowas verhindert wird. Denn sie wollen keinen zusaetzlichen Laerm in ihrer Umgebung, sie moegens gemuetlich. Da sollte einmal ein Stadion gebaut werden und es ging alleine 10 Jahre bis ueberhaupt gebaut werden konnte, weil einzelne Leute aus der Region geklagt haben. Ein Minarett-Turm wuerde nun eine zusaetzliche Laermbelaestigung fuer den Schweizer geben, was er halt nicht moechte.
> ...



Ja sicher war die angebliche Lärmbelästigung der grund für das Minarett verbot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In Deutschland darf zb. von einem Minarett nicht zum Gebet gerufen werden wenn dabei Lärmbelästigung entsteht.
Ging bei euch wohl nicht so?
Weil es beim Bau Lärm geben könnte ist es gut gleich den Bau allgemein ganz zu verbieten?
Sollte das der grund gewesen sein dann aber gute Nacht.

Pure Demokratie ist das ja aber Gerecht ist das nicht denn hier hat nur der gewonnen der am meisten Stimmung gemacht hat!
Verschleierte Frau vorm Schweizer Kreuz und im Hintergrund Minaretten die wie Raketen aussehen.
Verschleierte Frauen haben ja den besten bezug zum Lärm...

Ganz ehrlich das was ich bis jetzt gehört habe zeigt mir nicht wirklich das die mehrheit der Menschen die für ein Verbot gestimmt haben überhaupt nur im ansatz ahnung vom Islam,Moscheen oder ein Minarett haben.
Und genau das macht mich Wütend.
Ich bin weder Muslimin oder Christin noch kann ich Religion überhaupt etwas abgewinnen.
Aber das was da geschieht und auch was ich hier lesen muss ist einfach nur Übel.
Biegt euch eure Religionsfreiheit und Menschenrechte nur weiter zurecht(was sehr arm ist) aber in meinen Augen hat hier eure "erstrebenswerteste" Demokratie total versagt.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ja sicher war die angebliche Lärmbelästigung der grund für das Minarett verbot...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Hab ich nie behauptet ich sei Schweizer, genauso wenig wie ich behauptet hab ich sei Deutscher, genauso wenig wie ich behauptet hab ich sei Christ oder Muslime, eignetlich spielts überhaupt keine Rolle, woher ich bin oder woran ich glaube, denn ich versuche objektiv zu urteilen (wobei natürlich bei jedem Urteil immer ein gewisser Anteil subjektiv geprägt ist, egal wie objektiv man versucht, zu sein).
2. Wenn Du die Diskussion auf die Burkas ausrichten willst, gerne. Warst Du schonmal in Arabien? Ich war erst vor ein paar Monaten für ein paar Tage in Dubai, das lag grad schön auf dem Heimweg. Was ich dort erlebt habe hat mich echt schockiert. Ich dachte bisher immer, bei uns im Fernsehen wird masslos übertrieben, aber mittlerweile kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Wenn ich ne Frau auf der Strasse gesehn hab, lief die in ner Burka rum, egal zu welcher Tages- oder Nachtzeit. Da lief echt jede Frau in ner Burka rum, von Touristen abgesehn, aber die hat man meist eh nur in den Hotels und Bars gesehn. Ich möcht Dich mal sehn bei 45 Grad am Nachmittag in ner komplett schwarzen Ganzkörper-Burka rumlaufen. Ich bin ja im T-Shirt schon fast vor Hitze drauf gegangen. Religionsfreiheit hin oder her, es sollte ja wohl klar sein, dass in unseren Breitengraden persönliches Menschenrecht vor der Religionsfreiheit kommt. Burkas sind pure Unterdrückung nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Frau wird dem Mann unterstellt in gröbster Form.
Das waren dort nicht einzelne, überaus streng gläubige Musliminnen, nein, das waren alle Musliminnen, egal ob sie überhaupt gläubig sind oder nicht. Frau darf sich ja auch nicht wehren, sonst gibts Peitschenhiebe und ähnliche barbarischen Strafen, wie sie bei uns schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr existieren.
Auch bei uns existiert noch keine pure Gleichheit zwischen Mann und Frau. In vielen Branchen verdienen die Männer im Schnitt wesentlich mehr als die Frauen, aber der Trend führt klar zu einer Gleichberechtigung, die sich auf Leistung abzielt. Aber immerhin sind wir soweit, dass wir von Gleichberechtigung sprechen können.
Dass die Burka auf dem Plakat ein Schachzug war, um Leute einzustimmen, die sich vor allem vor Burkas und ähnlichen unzeitlich gemässen Dingen fürchten, ist mir auch klar. Dennoch war das nicht der springende Punkt, worums ging. Wie gesagt: ob ich nun in ner Moschee bete oder in nem Minarett, das macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, die Möglichkeiten sind komplett gegeben, an beiden Orten!


----------



## F-S-N (3. Dezember 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn alle Scheichs wirklich ihre Kohle aus den Schweizer Banken abziehen, dann können die Schweizer 50 Mal Riccola erfunden haben und werden trotzdem ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schauen.
> 
> Man kann es mit der Neutralität (oder sollten wir hier lieber ignorante Borniertheit sagen?) auch übertreiben.


Naja bei so Sachen sieht man aber mal wie weit die Türkei (als Beispiel) ist.....Nur weil ihre Minarett verboten werden boykottieren sie Schweitzer Banken.....also so was bestätigt meine Meinung das die Türkei nicht in die Eu gehört....





Zum Thema das der Bürger in Deutschland keine macht mehr hat kann ich nur halb zustimmen....zum größten teil ist es die schuld der Bürger selbst das sie keine macht habe weil sie nicht die klappe auf machen und angst haben als Rechts zu bezeichnet zu werden... machen kann man nämlich immer etwas aber wer sich nicht mukst kann man auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ja sicher war die angebliche Lärmbelästigung der grund für das Minarett verbot...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die dürfen keinen Lärm machen. Nichtmal Kirchen dürfen das teilweise (gab schon einige Klagen deswegen. Seitdem darf nur noch zu gewissen Uhrzeiten gebimmelt werden.).
Der Muezzin ruft die Gläubigen mittlerweile per SMS zum Gebet auf. 

Nun, wenn die Minarette nichtmal zum Gebet aufrufen dürfen wegen entstehendem Lärm, wozu sind sie dann da? Brauchts ja in dem Fall garkeine. Wo ist nun das Problem?


----------



## Darussios (3. Dezember 2009)

Bloß nicht.
Ich mag die Schweizer als Nachbarn und das sollen sie auch bleiben.
Ich hab nix gegen die Schweizer, abgesehen von den Individuuen, die dieses bescheuerte Minarettverbot unterstützt haben, aber wenn die aufgeteilt werden würden, könnte man ja sein Geld nicht mehr vorm Finanzamt verstecken und ich müsste mir Spiele aus Österreich bestellen, wenn ich deutsche Uncutversionen will, was dann mehr Beförderungsgeld kosten würde.


----------



## Ennia (3. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die dürfen keinen Lärm machen. Nichtmal Kirchen dürfen das teilweise (gab schon einige Klagen deswegen. Seitdem darf nur noch zu gewissen Uhrzeiten gebimmelt werden.).
> Der Muezzin ruft die Gläubigen mittlerweile per SMS zum Gebet auf.
> 
> Nun, wenn die Minarette nichtmal zum Gebet aufrufen dürfen wegen entstehendem Lärm, wozu sind sie dann da? Brauchts ja in dem Fall garkeine. Wo ist nun das Problem?



Nochmal: das Minarett ist Mittelpunkt vieler islamischer Feiertage und Feste. Ob es das "braucht" haben die Islamischen Gemeinden wohl noch selber zu entscheiden, oder?


----------



## Pymonte (3. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Nochmal: das Minarett ist Mittelpunkt vieler islamischer Feiertage und Feste. Ob es das "braucht" haben die Islamischen Gemeinden wohl noch selber zu entscheiden, oder?



der einfachheithalber könnte man auch einfach jede Religionsausübung verbieten. Dann wären alle angefressen und somit würde Balance herrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag euch jetzt mal wies ist: 
Nirgends auf der Welt habens "Ausländer" so schön wie in der Schweiz, sie werden hier mit allem bedient was sie wollen, sie werden von der Polizei und den Behörden mit Samthandschuhen angefasst... Und jetzt kommen die Muslime und wollen auch noch ihre Minarette hier aufstellen. Die Wählerstärkste Partei der Schweiz und diverse andere Parteien haben etwas dagegen. Sie bringen das Thema mithilfe von 100'000 Unterschriften (waren 100'000 für eine Initiative oder?) vors Volk. Und das Volk sagt DEUTLICH wir wollen keine Minarette. Was passiert jetzt? Die halbe Welt schreit nach Rassismus, Ausländerfeindlichkeit und fordert die Schweiz auf die Abstimmung rückgänig zu machen. DIE HALBE WELT! Was mischt sich die Türkei in Angelegenheiten der Schweiz ein und befiehlt der Schweiz die Abstimmung zu widerrufen? Die Türkei die auf gut Deutsch gesagt auf Menschenrechte sch****, die Türkei die Christen verfolgt und umbringen lässt sagt der Schweiz sie sollen Minarette erlauben. Die UNO mischt sich ein, GENAU DIE UNO DIE IN DER GADAFFI AFFÄRE GEKUSCHT HAT, jaja jetzt kann die tolle UNO mal wieder das Maul aufreissen. Und die tolle Whitney Toyloy die rumgeheult hat weil irgend son Nazi Pfosten sie als geschwür bezeichnet hat bezeichnet alle die dagegen gestimmt haben als Vollidioten (also sind ca 60% der Schweiz Vollidioten, sie mit ihren 19 Jahren wird es natürlich wissen!) 

Ich habs DICKE! Das ist die Schweiz verdammt nochmal, wir sind hier nicht im Multi-Kulti-Freudenland wo jeder sein Süppchen kochen kann. Wir sind die Schweiz, wir haben eine Kultur, wir haben eine Geschichte, unser Volksglaube ist das Christentum / Kahtolismus und nicht irgend son Islam Zeuch. Ich hab wirklich nichts gegen den Islam aber das gehört hier NICHT hin genau so wie man jede Kirche in der islamischen Welt abreissen könnte im Gegenzug für die Minarette in Europa, die Muslime haben in der Schweiz schon ihre Moscheen, das reicht für ihren Glauben, wenns ihnen nicht passt sollen sie zurück dort haben sie ihre Minarette!

Glaubensfreiheit heisst lediglich ich kann denken was ich will und glauben an was ich will ohne Angst haben zu müssen (Super Glaubensfreiheit in der Türkei btw!). Glaubensfreiheit heisst nicht "ich kann hier machen was ich will und wenn wer was anderes sagt ist er n Fascho." 

Ich kann echt nur JEDEM Schweizer der sich für die Schweiz "schämt" (was für ein lächerliches Wort in dieser Beziehung) oder jedem Ausländer raten dems hier nicht passt zu gehen. Das Volk will keine Minarette, da können noch soviele Pseudolinke protestieren gehen DAS VOLK HAT ABGESTIMMT Punkt aus Ende, sonst müssen wir die Schweiz in eine Militärdiktatur umwandeln....

Und jeder der hier mit der Nazikeule ankommt ist einfach nur dumm und hat keine besseren Argumente...

Toleranz und Akzeptanz bin ich sehr dafür aber irgendwann REICHTS einfach!

/e ich behaupte nach wie vor es ging bei der Abstimmung nicht um ein Türmchen mehr oder weniger, es ging einfach darum mal STOP zu sagen, mal NEIN zu sagen und einfach mal zu zeigen das es so nicht weitergehen kann mit unsere Ausländerpolitik....


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Nochmal: das Minarett ist Mittelpunkt vieler islamischer Feiertage und Feste. Ob es das "braucht" haben die Islamischen Gemeinden wohl noch selber zu entscheiden, oder?



Ein Turm ist der Mittelpunkt vieler Feiertage? Ich dachte das wäre bereits die Moschee... 

In Wiki find ich jedenfalls nix entsprechendes... (gut, in den letzten Tagen wurde da eh rumeditiert wie bescheuert. Mittlerweile ist auch der Absatz weg wo die Dinger als Machtsymbole deklariert werden).

Erbitte Aufklärung.


----------



## Valinar (3. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die dürfen keinen Lärm machen. Nichtmal Kirchen dürfen das teilweise (gab schon einige Klagen deswegen. Seitdem darf nur noch zu gewissen Uhrzeiten gebimmelt werden.).
> Der Muezzin ruft die Gläubigen mittlerweile per SMS zum Gebet auf.
> 
> Nun, wenn die Minarette nichtmal zum Gebet aufrufen dürfen wegen entstehendem Lärm, wozu sind sie dann da? Brauchts ja in dem Fall garkeine. Wo ist nun das Problem?




Weil sie ein Religiöses Symbol sind.Wie Kirchtürme...die übrigens von den Moslems mit als Vorbild genommen worden sind.

Man darf vom Minarett keine Moslems zum Gebet rufen also dürfen sie gleich garkeine Minaretten mehr bauen?
Was ist denn das für eine einstellung?
Dann sollte man Kirchtürme auch verbieten,für die gibts nichtmal eine Theologische begründung.

Übrigens wurde der abschnitt das es Machtsymbole sind erst in den letzten Zeit reingeschrieben und war Jahre nicht in die Wiki
Trifft Zeitlich gut auf die Schweizer Initiative.

@Davatar
Ich bin in Marseille aufgewachsen(ja nicht in D Geboren) und da bin ich stark mit dem Islam aber auch mit dem Christentum konfrontiert worden.Sagte ja schon das ich weder dem Islam noch dem Christentum was abgewinnen kann.
Es geht mir auch nicht darum den Islam besser zu machen als er ist.Christentum,Judentum,Islam...keines ist besser oder schlechter.
Schlecht ist es nur wenn die Religiöse Elite praktische das Land beherrscht(Was in Muslimischen Ländern ohne frage meist so ist).
Mir geht es grundsätzlich darum das bei der Wahl nur der gewonnen hat der am meisten Stimmung gemacht hat.Viele Menschen haben für ein Verbot gestimmt obwohl sie nichtmal wissen was ein Minarett ist.
Es wurde letztlich nur Angst vor dem Islam geschürt.


@Thoor
Wo sind denn deine Argumente?


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Weil sie ein Religiöses Symbol sind.Wie Kirchtürme...die übrigens von den Moslems mit als Vorbild genommen worden sind.
> 
> Man darf vom Minarett keine Moslems zum Gebet rufen also dürfen sie gleich garkeine Minaretten mehr bauen?
> Was ist denn das für eine einstellung?
> ...



Für n Kirchturmverbot wär ich übrigens auch *g*
Einige aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die sonst sehr links eingestellt sind, haben aus genau dem Grund gegen die Minarette gestimmt, weil sie diesen religiösen Kram nicht leiden können.



"Man darf vom Minarett keine Moslems zum Gebet rufen also dürfen sie gleich garkeine Minaretten mehr bauen?"
Bitte nich ausm Kontext zitieren.
Es wurde bisher nur immer gesagt, dass die Dinger dazu da sind, zum Gebet aufzurufen. Da man das aber eh nicht darf, schloss ich darauf, dass die Minarette damit überflüssig sind. Macht ja keinen Sinn etwas zu bauen das man dann eh nicht nutzen kann.
Wär genauso unsinnig nen Kirchturm zu bauen obwohl man weiss, dass keine Glocke läuten darf.


Dazu n Zitat von unsrem Raidleader:


> Ich nehme Religionsfreiheit sehr wörtlich und möchte jeden dazu ermuntern, seine Lieblingsreligion außerhalb meiner Sicht-, Hör- und Fühlweite zu betreiben.


Gefällt mir *g*


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> @Thoor
> Wo sind denn deine Argumente?


Wenn du in meinem Text keine Argumente findest bleibt eine Diskussion mit dir sowieso sinnlos....


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Volk will keine Minarette, da können noch soviele Pseudolinke protestieren gehen DAS VOLK HAT ABGESTIMMT Punkt aus Ende, sonst müssen wir die Schweiz in eine Militärdiktatur umwandeln....





			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schweiz dürfen in Zukunft keine Minarette mehr gebaut werden. Mit der Mehrheit von 57,5 Prozent nahmen die Schweizer bei einer Volksabstimmung am Sonntag einen entsprechenden Antrag national-konservativer Kräfte an, berichtet das Schweizer Fernsehen. Die Wahlbeteiligung war mit rund 54 Prozent unerwartet hoch.


D.h. etwas mehr als die Haelfte der Haelfte ist das Volk. Der Rest wird wahrscheinlich demnaechst ohnehin verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Uebrigens hat Valinar recht - Dein Text enthaelt keinerlei Argumente, sondern ist inhaltsmaessig eher mit dem Zusammengewischten eines beliebigen Stammtischs zu vergleichen. Allerdings ist es immer erheiternd, wenn Jugendliche Ihre unglaubliche Lebenserfahrung mit "Ich sag Euch jetz mal wies ist" zu teilen bereit sind...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Dezember 2009)

Da der alte Thread geclosed wurde machen wir jetzt einfach hier mit der Diskussion weiter... ._.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Der restliche Teil von Europe darf sich an der Schweiz ein Beispiel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt auch kein nerv mir anzuhören wie nen alter Sack da von dem Turm x-mal runter ruft "Allah uakbar kelb( ;P )" oder was auch immer da gesagt wird.
Ausserdem darf man in deren löchern auch keine Kirchen bauen geschweige den von Synagogen oder etc,dan wirds böse.Wieso sollten wir die dinger dan nach Europa lassen?
Sollen sie ihren quark in ihren ländern verzapfen und nicht nerven.
Wer zur hölle denken die eigentlich wer die sind?Das sie sich in anderen ländern aufspielen können und nicht respektieren können das Europa zivilisiert ist im gegensatz zu denen.Sie können und werden niemals teil der westlichen welt sein können und das ist auch verdammt gut so!


----------



## Shinar (3. Dezember 2009)

Da Minarette im Koran nie erwähnt werden, sind sie Machtbauten, die verboten werden dürfen. Achja, drei Umfragen in Deutschland und alle über 71% für Minarettverbote (Bild, Welt und noch ne andere).

Das ist halt das schöne an der Schweiz, hier entscheidet das Volk noch. Wenn das Volk in anderen Ländern auch dieses Recht hätte, würde es in einigen Ländern gleich abstimmen (auch wenn die Reaktion gegen aussen anders ist).


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> D.h. etwas mehr als die Haelfte der Haelfte ist das Volk. Der Rest wird wahrscheinlich demnaechst ohnehin verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Mehrheit ist das Volk weils ne Demokratie ist, da stimmste mir aber zu ne...

Nirgends auf der Welt habens "Ausländer" so schön wie in der Schweiz, sie werden hier mit allem bedient was sie wollen, sie werden von der Polizei und den Behörden mit Samthandschuhen angefasst...Und jetzt kommen die Muslime und wollen auch noch ihre Minarette hier aufstellen. 

Argument #1 Anpassung

 Die Wählerstärkste Partei der Schweiz und diverse andere Parteien haben etwas dagegen. Sie bringen das Thema mithilfe von 100'000 Unterschriften (waren 100'000 für eine Initiative oder?) vors Volk. 

Argument #2 Es waren im Vorfeld schon mindestens 100'000 Leute dafür

Und das Volk sagt DEUTLICH wir wollen keine Minarette. 

Argument #3 Das Volk (Für dich die Mehrheit) wollte keine Minarette, wer nicht abstimmen gegangen ist, ist selber schuld.

Was passiert jetzt? Die halbe Welt schreit nach Rassismus, Ausländerfeindlichkeit und fordert die Schweiz auf die Abstimmung rückgänig zu machen. DIE HALBE WELT! Was mischt sich die Türkei in Angelegenheiten der Schweiz ein und befiehlt der Schweiz die Abstimmung zu widerrufen? Die Türkei die auf gut Deutsch gesagt auf Menschenrechte sch****, die Türkei die Christen verfolgt und umbringen lässt sagt der Schweiz sie sollen Minarette erlauben. 

Argument/Anregung zur Diskussion #4 Warum mischen sich andere Länder in Angelegenheiten der Schweiz ein?

Die UNO mischt sich ein, GENAU DIE UNO DIE IN DER GADAFFI AFFÄRE GEKUSCHT HAT, jaja jetzt kann die tolle UNO mal wieder das Maul aufreissen. 

Argument/Anregung zur Diskussion #5 Warum mischt sich jetzt die UNO ein und vorher nicht?

Das ist die Schweiz verdammt nochmal, wir sind hier nicht im Multi-Kulti-Freudenland wo jeder sein Süppchen kochen kann. Wir sind die Schweiz, wir haben eine Kultur, wir haben eine Geschichte, unser Volksglaube ist das Christentum / Kahtolismus und nicht irgend son Islam Zeuch. Ich hab wirklich nichts gegen den Islam aber das gehört hier NICHT hin genau so wie man jede Kirche in der islamischen Welt abreissen könnte im Gegenzug für die Minarette in Europa, die Muslime haben in der Schweiz schon ihre Moscheen, das reicht für ihren Glauben, wenns ihnen nicht passt sollen sie zurück dort haben sie ihre Minarette!

Argument #6 + 7 Wir sind die Schweiz mit unseren "Volksglauben" und Moscheen stehen bereits womit ich auch kein Problem habe aber das reicht.


Glaubensfreiheit heisst lediglich ich kann denken was ich will und glauben an was ich will ohne Angst haben zu müssen (Super Glaubensfreiheit in der Türkei btw!). Glaubensfreiheit heisst nicht "ich kann hier machen was ich will und wenn wer was anderes sagt ist er n Fascho." 

Argument #8 selbsterklärend

Ich kann echt nur JEDEM Schweizer der sich für die Schweiz "schämt" (was für ein lächerliches Wort in dieser Beziehung) oder jedem Ausländer raten dems hier nicht passt zu gehen. Das Volk will keine Minarette, da können noch soviele Pseudolinke protestieren gehen DAS VOLK HAT ABGESTIMMT Punkt aus Ende, sonst müssen wir die Schweiz in eine Militärdiktatur umwandeln....

Argument #9 Wir haben abgestimmt, das ist das Ergebniss, Punkt, wir sind eine Demokratie und die Abstimmungen werden eingehalten und nicht einfach widerrufen wenns einem nicht passt.

Ich behaupte nach wie vor es ging bei der Abstimmung nicht um ein Türmchen mehr oder weniger, es ging einfach darum mal STOP zu sagen, mal NEIN zu sagen und einfach mal zu zeigen das es so nicht weitergehen kann mit unsere Ausländerpolitik....

Argument #10 es ging nicht wirklich um die Türmchen

Und weil ich noch nicht ganz so oft  Geburtstagskerzchen ausgeblasen habe wie Eure Hochwürden darf ich also keine Meinung haben und sie hier kundtun? Soviel zum Thema Toleranz und Akzeptanz...

Achja

Französische Tastatur suckt!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

es heißt Katholizismus oder auf englsich catholyscm (hahaha das ist eine wortneuschöpfung aus Cataclysm einer katastrophe und catholism was eben Katholizismus heißt das ganze soll lustig sein :/


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es heißt Katholizismus oder auf englsich catholyscm (hahaha das ist eine wortneuschöpfung aus Cataclysm einer katastrophe und catholism was eben Katholizismus heißt das ganze soll lustig sein :/


Ja man im neuen Addon gibts nen neuen Raidboss der heisst "Demokartie"

Haha....


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (4. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Naja bei so Sachen sieht man aber mal wie weit die Türkei (als Beispiel) ist.....Nur weil ihre Minarett verboten werden boykottieren sie Schweitzer Banken.....also so was bestätigt meine Meinung das die Türkei nicht in die Eu gehört....



Ich hoffe der Post, sowie die Signatur sind nur zum Spass so geschrieben >,<.
Die Schweiz ist atm recht unbeliebt^^. Viele Länder dachte, sie würden sich als Rassisten outen, wenn sie Minarette oder Moscheen verbieten, da die Schweiz nun so einen schönen Anfang gemacht hat und als "Religions-ultra-tolerants-Land" schlechthin, die Türme verboten hat, können wir ja eine lustige Zukunft erwarten.
Erinnert mich stark an meinen Bruder und mich. Wir leben in harmonie, und teilen, bis jemand "nein" sagt. Dann hiess es immer :" Nein das gehört miir" "Du hast mir ja dort auch nein gesagt" "Was ?! Wieso sollte ICH DIR denn etwas geben" -> Ja es ist kindisch, aber so wird es im schlimmsten Fall ablaufen, bis einer nachgibt - Und das wird, wie es aussieht, sicher nicht die Schweiz sein.


----------



## Palatschinkn (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn dann kommen die Schweizer nach Österreich da gibts gutes Essen und Berge zum Skifahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wer will schon freiwilig nach Deutschland ziehen?


----------



## F-S-N (4. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Post, sowie die Signatur sind nur zum Spass so geschrieben >,<.
> Die Schweiz ist atm recht unbeliebt^^. Viele Länder dachte, sie würden sich als Rassisten outen, wenn sie Minarette oder Moscheen verbieten, da die Schweiz nun so einen schönen Anfang gemacht hat und als "Religions-ultra-tolerants-Land" schlechthin, die Türme verboten hat, können wir ja eine lustige Zukunft erwarten.
> Erinnert mich stark an meinen Bruder und mich. Wir leben in harmonie, und teilen, bis jemand "nein" sagt. Dann hiess es immer :" Nein das gehört miir" "Du hast mir ja dort auch nein gesagt" "Was ?! Wieso sollte ICH DIR denn etwas geben" -> Ja es ist kindisch, aber so wird es im schlimmsten Fall ablaufen, bis einer nachgibt - Und das wird, wie es aussieht, sicher nicht die Schweiz sein.




 nöö is mein voller ernst.


----------



## Ogil (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und weil ich noch nicht ganz so oft  Geburtstagskerzchen ausgeblasen habe wie Eure Hochwürden darf ich also keine Meinung haben und sie hier kundtun? Soviel zum Thema Toleranz und Akzeptanz...


Wie heisst es so schoen: Meinungen sind wie Aersche - jeder hat eine. Und ich habe auch nix gegen Meinungsaeusserungen. Allerdings beginnen Meinungsaeusserungen nicht mit "Ich sag Euch jetz mal wies ist..." - mit solchen Saetzen wird versucht, dem Leser irgendein populistischer nachgequatschter Quark als Wahrheit zu verkaufen. Und das akzeptieren so "Pseudolinke" (auch so ein huebsch nachgequatschtes Wort) wie ich nunmal ungern. Uebrigens hab ich nie behauptet latente Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tolerieren oder gar zu akzeptieren. Waer ja noch schoener.

Und zu Deinen "Argumenten":

#1 Anpassung 
-> Eine Forderung, basierend auf einer rein subjektiven Behauptung

#2 und #3 Initiative gestartet und auch noch erfolgreich durchgesetzt.
-> Richtig. Es haben sich traurigerweise genuegend von solch populistischem Schund ueberzeugen lassen. In Deutschland wuerde es da wahrscheinlich heissen "Millionen Bild-Leser koennen nicht irren". Man haette auch ohne solch Initiative den Bau von Minaretten untersagen koennen - wie es ja bisher auch schon geschah. Viele der gegen Minarette angebrachten Argumente (passt nicht ins Stadtbild z.B.) haetten zum Ablehnen einen Bauantrags gereicht. Und haben ja auch bisher gereicht. Oder gibt es nur 3 Minarette in der Schweiz, weil nicht mehr Antraege gestellt wurden? Ich denke kaum.

#4 und #5 Warum mischen sich andere (andere Staaten, UNO) ein?
-> Andere Staaten koennen und duerfen Kritik ueben. Ob sich der Schweizer dadurch beleidigt fuehlt oder nicht, kann ihnen ja auch erstmal egal sein. Fordern koennen sie freilich nichts. Aufgabe der UNO ist es hingegen die Einhaltung von Voelkerrecht und Menschenrechten zu ueberwachen und entsprechend zu kritisieren, wo sie selbige eingeschraenkt sieht.

#6 und #7 Das Christentum ist Volksglaube und Grundlage der Kultur
-> Ja - ist es. Und daher wird es auch immer mehr Kirchen als Moscheen in der Schweiz geben. Niemand hat irgendwo gefordert, dass neben jeder Kirche eine Moschee oder ein Minarett zu stehen hat. Aber sind sich die Schweizer ihres Glaubens und ihrer Kultur wirklich so unsicher, dass sie sich vor ein paar Moscheen oder Minaretten fuerchtet?

#8 Glaubensfreiheit
-> Religionsfreiheit heisst mehr als glauben zu duerfen was man will. Religionsfreiheit heisst auch "seine Religion oder seine Überzeugung allein oder in Gemeinschaft mit anderen in der Öffentlichkeit oder privat durch Lehre, Ausübung, Gottesdienst und Vollziehung eines Ritus zu bekunden" (aus der allgemeinen Erklaerung der Menschenrechte der UNO). Und zu diesem Bekunden gehoeren nun mal auch eigene "Wahrzeichen" seiner Religion.

#9 Es ist abgestimmt worden. Punkt.
-> Ja - allerdings ist die Schweiz keine Insel im Nirgendwo und somit zaehlt nicht allein das Staatsrecht. Sollte z.B. die UNO entscheiden, dass die Abstimmung gegen geltendes Voelkerrecht verstoesst, wird sie wohl nie wirksam werden. Die Schweiz selbst wird die Abstimmung sicher nicht als ungueltig erklaeren.

#10 Es ging nicht wirklich um die Tuermchen
-> Da stimme ich Dir voellig zu. Aber waehrend Du das gut finden magst, sehe ich das gerade als kritischsten Punkt der Abstimmung. Denn wenn es nicht wirklich um die Minarette ging, dann ging es offensichtlich nur darum seiner Angst vor allem Fremden bzw. vorm Verlust der eigenen Kultur Ausdruck zu verleihen - eine Angst, die von rechten Populisten kraeftig angefacht wurde. Traurig, wie manipulierbar der einfache Buerger doch ist...


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

#1 Anpassung 
-> Eine Forderung, basierend auf einer rein subjektiven Behauptung

Lebst du in der Schweiz? Wenn ja kannst du von subjektiv reden wenn nicht weisst du nicht wie es hier ist, Stichwort "Sorry Lehrstelle müssen wir aus Solidarität einem Ausländer geben"

#2 und #3 Initiative gestartet und auch noch erfolgreich durchgesetzt.
-> Richtig. Es haben sich traurigerweise genuegend von solch populistischem Schund ueberzeugen lassen. In Deutschland wuerde es da wahrscheinlich heissen "Millionen Bild-Leser koennen nicht irren". Man haette auch ohne solch Initiative den Bau von Minaretten untersagen koennen - wie es ja bisher auch schon geschah. Viele der gegen Minarette angebrachten Argumente (passt nicht ins Stadtbild z.B.) haetten zum Ablehnen einen Bauantrags gereicht. Und haben ja auch bisher gereicht. Oder gibt es nur 3 Minarette in der Schweiz, weil nicht mehr Antraege gestellt wurden? Ich denke kaum. 

Ich finds gut wie du schonmal die Meinung von anderen Leuten als "Schund" bezeichnest nur weil sie dir nicht passt! Und nein diese anderne Argumente ala "Passen nicht ins Standbild" haben eben NICHT funktioniert darum es erst zu dieser Abstimmung! Und in der Schweiz sind ca 5 Minaretteantärge noch offen...Aber ich finds toll wie du mal wieder jede andere Meinung als deine falsch hinstellst, klar 60% der Schweiz haben sich geirrt, du hast Recht, du weisst alles am besten, alles andere ist falsch!

#4 und #5 Warum mischen sich andere (andere Staaten, UNO) ein?
-> Andere Staaten koennen und duerfen Kritik ueben. Ob sich der Schweizer dadurch beleidigt fuehlt oder nicht, kann ihnen ja auch erstmal egal sein. Fordern koennen sie freilich nichts. Aufgabe der UNO ist es hingegen die Einhaltung von Voelkerrecht und Menschenrechten zu ueberwachen und entsprechend zu kritisieren, wo sie selbige eingeschraenkt sieht.

OK, ich finds einfach lächerlich das sich Staaten wie die Türkei einmischen, sollen lieber mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren. Und die Menschenrechte einhalten und durchsetzen find ich auch gut, aber bitte nicht nur bei Staaten die nichts dagegen "machen" können, oder hat die Geiselnahme in Lybien nicht gegen Menschenrechte verstossen bzw. verstösst dagegen? Und erzähl mir jetzt nichts von "das war keine Geiselnahme", die ganze Welt weiss inzwischen was da unten abläuft doch Super UNO kuscht....

#6 und #7 Das Christentum ist Volksglaube und Grundlage der Kultur
-> Ja - ist es. Und daher wird es auch immer mehr Kirchen als Moscheen in der Schweiz geben. Niemand hat irgendwo gefordert, dass neben jeder Kirche eine Moschee oder ein Minarett zu stehen hat. Aber sind sich die Schweizer ihres Glaubens und ihrer Kultur wirklich so unsicher, dass sie sich vor ein paar Moscheen oder Minaretten fuerchtet?

Nein aber wenn ich Sätze höre von linken Politiker die auch was zu sagen haben ala "Wenn wir keine Minarette bauen warum braucht es Kirchentürme" könnt ich kotzen, WIR SIND IN DER SCHWEIZ! Nicht in irgendeinem islamischen Staat! Die Schweiz muss auch irgendwann beginnen ihre Kultur zu behalten, so dumm wies jetzt klingt, ich wage zu behaupten wenns so weitergeht wies im Moment läuft kennt niemand  mehr die Kultur und Geschichte der Schweiz, alles ist voll mit Moscheen, Minaretten und irgendwelchen anderen Tempeln, und nein ich habe keine Angst vor Extrimismus und Überfremdung, es reicht einfach nur allmählich, wenn man ein mal Nein sagt weils einfach langt wird man gleich von der ganzen Welt als rassistisch und faschistsisch abgestempelt, wir könntens auch mal umkehren : Kaum lehnt man eine Initiatve ab und sagt einmal nein schreit die ganze Welt nach rassismus, diskriminierung und menschrechte, hat da wer Angst das sich irgendwann mal jemand beginnt zu wehren?

#8 Glaubensfreiheit
-> Religionsfreiheit heisst mehr als glauben zu duerfen was man will. Religionsfreiheit heisst auch "seine Religion oder seine Überzeugung allein oder in Gemeinschaft mit anderen in der Öffentlichkeit oder privat durch Lehre, Ausübung, Gottesdienst und Vollziehung eines Ritus zu bekunden" (aus der allgemeinen Erklaerung der Menschenrechte der UNO). Und zu diesem Bekunden gehoeren nun mal auch eigene "Wahrzeichen" seiner Religion.

Also, wenn ich jetzt 500'000 Leute finden die an das fliegende Spaghettimonster glauben und in ihrem XXXXL Wigwam mit allabendlicher Pastaglocke ihre Religion ausleben darf ich das? Nice ich fang mal an Leute zu suchen!

#9 Es ist abgestimmt worden. Punkt.
-> Ja - allerdings ist die Schweiz keine Insel im Nirgendwo und somit zaehlt nicht allein das Staatsrecht. Sollte z.B. die UNO entscheiden, dass die Abstimmung gegen geltendes Voelkerrecht verstoesst, wird sie wohl nie wirksam werden. Die Schweiz selbst wird die Abstimmung sicher nicht als ungueltig erklaeren.

Leider muss ich dir widersprechen, die Schweizer Demokratie ist selbstständig und darf laut Verfassung nicht durch allfällige andere Gesetze oder Verträge behindert werden, darum will die SVP und auch diverse andere Parteien die Verträge mit der UNO in diesem Falle für ungültig erklären.

#10 Es ging nicht wirklich um die Tuermchen
-> Da stimme ich Dir voellig zu. Aber waehrend Du das gut finden magst, sehe ich das gerade als kritischsten Punkt der Abstimmung. Denn wenn es nicht wirklich um die Minarette ging, dann ging es offensichtlich nur darum seiner Angst vor allem Fremden bzw. vorm Verlust der eigenen Kultur Ausdruck zu verleihen - eine Angst, die von rechten Populisten kraeftig angefacht wurde. Traurig, wie manipulierbar der einfache Buerger doch ist...

Es geht nicht immer um Angst! Mein Gott ihr immer mit eurem "Oooh ihr habt Angst vor fremden!" Ja ich hab teilweise Angst die Kultur zu verlieren aber in erster Linie habe ich es satt von Ausländer angemacht zu werden und verprügelt zu werden weil ich einen Pulli mit dem Schweizerkreuz trage und der Polizist mir dann sagt "Tragen Sie ihn einfach nichtmehr, Sie kommen mit einer Klage eh nicht weit", oder wenn ich sehe wie so ein paar Vollidioten die eindeutig aus dem Balkan stammen eine alte Frau belästigen und du ihr nicht helfen kannst weil das Pack zu 20. rumsteht. Sicher, das tun auch Schweizer, aber das ist ihr Land, die gehören hier verurteilt und eingesperrt... Oder wenn ich wieder lese das irgendein Ausländer einen Famillienvater halb tot schlägt weil er ihm gesagt hat er soll in der Fussgängerzone nicht Mofa fahren und die Konsequenz 30 gemeinenützige Arbeitstage sind, oder wenn ich lese wie ein 21 jähriger Ausländer einen 80 jährigen Mann zum Krüppel schlägt und die Antwort dann lautet "Er wurde nicht richtig integriert, habt Mitleid" und dann wird das ganze auch noch von linken Populisten angefachtet, traurig wie einfach der Bürger doch zu manipulieren ist!

/e warum diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Der Thread wird eh geclosed wie der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehs doch einfach ein, du hast ne linke Meinung, ich ne rechte, dir passt die rechte nicht mir die linke nicht, aber ich kann von mir immerhin noch sagen ich habe soviel Toleranz und Akzeptanz das ich nicht behaupte das deine Meinung falsch ist aber ich denke du bist definitiv der Meinung das meine falsch ist, ich dumm bin und sowieso keine Ahnung habe und ganz ehrlich DAS kotzt mich an!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer um Angst! Mein Gott ihr immer mit eurem "Oooh ihr habt Angst vor fremden!" Ja ich hab teilweise Angst die Kultur zu verlieren aber in erster Linie habe ich es satt von Ausländer angemacht zu werden und verprügelt zu werden weil ich einen Pulli mit dem Schweizerkreuz trage und der Polizist mir dann sagt "Tragen Sie ihn einfach nichtmehr, Sie kommen mit einer Klage eh nicht weit", oder wenn ich sehe wie so ein paar Vollidioten die eindeutig aus dem Balkan stammen eine alte Frau belästigen und du ihr nicht helfen kannst weil das Pack zu 20. rumsteht. Sicher, das tun auch Schweizer, aber das ist ihr Land, die gehören hier verurteilt und eingesperrt... Oder wenn ich wieder lese das irgendein Ausländer einen Famillienvater halb tot schlägt weil er ihm gesagt hat er soll in der Fussgängerzone nicht Mofa fahren und die Konsequenz 30 gemeinenützige Arbeitstage sind, oder wenn ich lese wie ein 21 jähriger Ausländer einen 80 jährigen Mann zum Krüppel schlägt und die Antwort dann lautet "Er wurde nicht richtig integriert, habt Mitleid" und dann wird das ganze auch noch von rechten Populisten angefachtet, traurig wie einfach der Bürger doch zu manipulieren ist!



/sing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Dezember 2009)

@Thoor
Ich glaube du hast einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gemacht und lässt deine Wut nun an Leuten aus die dir nichts gemacht haben. Versteh mich nicht falsch, Rache ist was tolles (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber nur wenn du dich an denen rächsts die, deiner Meinung nach, die Schweiz verstümmeln. Ich bin zB Türke und nicht eingebürgert und lebe seit 15 Jahren in der Schweiz. Bezirksschule und relativ gut in der Schule, ich spreche Dialäkt und Schriftdeutsch, Was unterscheidet mich nun so stark von anderen Schweizern ? Weil so ein Honk aus meinem Land eine alte Dame verprügelt bin ich natürlich auch kacke, was ?!
Verallgemeinerung und so, Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> @Thoor
> Ich glaube du hast einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gemacht und lässt deine Wut nun an Leuten aus die dir nichts gemacht haben. Versteh mich nicht falsch, Rache ist was tolles (
> 
> 
> ...


Sie haben es erfasst,genau deshalb!


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> @Thoor
> Ich glaube du hast einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gemacht und lässt deine Wut nun an Leuten aus die dir nichts gemacht haben. Versteh mich nicht falsch, Rache ist was tolles (
> 
> 
> ...




Solche Leute wie dich braucht das Land, und das meine ich jetzt voll und fanz im Ernst! DU hast meinen tiefsten Respekt, du bist hierher gekommen, hast dir den Arsch aufgerissen und es zu was gebracht, aber leider überwiegt der andere Teile deiner Landsleute (also das assoziale Pack), ich finds toll wenn wir hier Ausländer haben und wir können auch gerne über Minarette diskutieren aber die Leute die hierher  kommen sollen erstmal beweisen das sie sich benehmen können und unsere Gesetze und Sitten respektieren und nicht einfach mal im vorbeigehen Minarette hinknallen und das ganze noch als selbstverständlich sehen...


----------



## Skatero (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie dich braucht das Land, und das meine ich jetzt voll und fanz im Ernst! DU hast meinen tiefsten Respekt, du bist hierher gekommen, hast dir den Arsch aufgerissen und es zu was gebracht, aber leider überwiegt der andere Teile deiner Landsleute (also das assoziale Pack), ich finds toll wenn wir hier Ausländer haben und wir können auch gerne über Minarette diskutieren aber die Leute die hierher  kommen sollen erstmal beweisen das sie sich benehmen können und unsere Gesetze und Sitten respektieren und nicht einfach mal im vorbeigehen Minarette hinknallen und das ganze noch als selbstverständlich sehen...


Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Sie fallen nur mehr auf und darum denken die Leute, dann so etwas.
Und was meinst du mit einfach so Minarette hinknallen?
Es gibt ja nur 4 Minarette in der Schweiz und bezahlen müssen sie die auch selber. Also ist hinknallen das falsche Wort, finde ich.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Sie fallen nur mehr auf und darum denken die Leute, dann so etwas.
> Und was meinst du mit einfach so Minarette hinknallen?
> Es gibt ja nur 4 Minarette in der Schweiz und bezahlen müssen sie die auch selber. Also ist hinknallen das falsche Wort, finde ich.


Ja das Wort ist etwas falsch gewählt aber ich glaube man weiss was ich meine...


----------



## Grushdak (5. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Gebäude nichts mit der Religion zu tun haben? Jede Religion hat Kultstätten und diese jene sind auch alle in den jeweiligen Schriften fest verankert, ergo sind sie fester Bestandteil der Religion.


Zeig mir bitte mal die Bibelstelle, wo das mit den Gebäuden fest verankert ist.
(Kirchen) Gemeinde wurde zu Pfingsten gegründet - und zwar auf Personen bezogen - nicht auf Bauwerke.
früher wurde hauptsächlich unter freien Himmel Gemeinschaft gelebt.



Ennia schrieb:


> zum thema Schächten: Hauptsächlich im Judentum gebräuchlich (auch im Islam aber eher selten) und in den 1930ern wurden Alternativen dazu festgelegt. Man ist ja nicht uneinsichtig... das ist aber völlig ein anderes Thema, da dies ja das Gesundheitswesen betrifft und den Medizinischen Fortschritt konnte man vor 2000 Jahren ja nicht ahnen, oder?


Nicht nur das Judentum hat dieses Schächten angewandt.
Und nicht durch irgendein Gesundheitswesen *Ich schmeiß mich grad vor Lachen weg^^* wurde das erst in der Neuzeit abgeschafft -
nein, dieses Opfertum wurde bereits mit Jesus "abgeändert" - das Alttestamentliche Gesetz erneuert -
wie so vieles.

ps.
Und die Uno erwägt zu klagen? so so ...
Grad die Uno ist doch längst nicht mehr das, was sie von den Gründern ursprünglich geplant/ins Leben gerufen war.
Die haben mittlerweile dermaßen viel Dreck am Stecken - durch parteiische massive Fehlentscheidungen.

So seh ich das jedenfalls ...

pps.
Wenn bei mir solch ein Gebetsturm hingesetzt werden würde - ich würde dem "Schreier" 24/7/365 lang die Bibel vorlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


greetz gn8


----------

